# WTT September-December 2013 club :-)



## toffee87

Anyone joining me? :D xxx


----------



## Sarah lo

Me!

I'm Sarah, 29 years old, WTT for #2 around sept/oct/nov 2013.

I have a 16 month old daughter, Olivia and the reason we're WTT is that we just can't afford the nursery fees for 2 at the same time. So the plan is to start NTNP shortly after Olivia turns 2, second baby will arrive at the earliest around Olivia's 3rd birthday, I'll take a year's maternity leave and second baby will go into nursery just as Olivia starts school. That way we can hopefully get the shortest possible age gap without skinting ourselves! 

I've been WTT for about a year now and its weird to think that we'll actually start TTC THIS YEAR! it seemed such a long way off until now :) 

So enough about me, tell me a bit about you broody21... You're newly married? I love your wedding dress on your avatar pic btw


----------



## toffee87

Hi 

Thanks for joining 

Thank you, I love my dress :D 

I can understand that, I dread what nursery fees will be like, but we can't put it off forever! 

We're 25, been together 8 years and got married last June  

We've been WTT for ages now, due to money. We've decided that providing we are still on track in September with cutting the small debt we have, we will TTC in September  W

We will find it tough financially, but we'll manage. I don't want to keep putting it off!

Will you be taking vitamins, charting? x


----------



## Sarah lo

True, its always going to be tough financially with a LO no matter how well you try and plan for it. 

No charting for me, we'll be taking a very relaxed approach to it when the time comes. Last time I didn't chart but was very aware of my cycles and when the best times would be and I ended up conceiving in the first month of TTC! So in a way I don't want it to happen as fast with #2 so we can enjoy the experience of TTC if that makes any sense. 

I will be starting on my vitamins fairly early though and maybe even try and lose a bit of weight in the next few months too! 

How are you going to prepare? 

Is your hubby as excited as you? Mine's really easy going about it, he'd start trying tomorrow or just as happily wait a few more years if I said so lol, and he thinks I'm nuts for planning practically right down to the actual day we start trying! :haha:


----------



## toffee87

I've ordered some vitamin tablets from amazon  I've charted in the past, so I'm going to start again soon. I've also ordered some OPK's  

He's excited  xxxx


----------



## Loulou888

Hello I would like to join  I'm wtt in October on the honeymoon. I've just been getting advice on wether to wait until honeymoon as I was going to try pre wedding (as my honeymoon is 2 weeks after my wedding) but have been advised its prob best to wait untill
The honeymoon in case I'm sick. This will be my first so excited but not very clued up so need all the advice I can get  I've just come off my pill after 8 years in order to get things back to normal.any advice you ladies can give me on how to chart ect would be great!


----------



## Teilana

If all plans go correctly we should be trying starting in September :)

Both of us will be 26 this year and we will be celebrating our 5th anniversary. 

I am trying to make some healthy changes (starting to eat more meals at home, starting to exercise more, attempt to gain some weight, etc.) now so that when it comes time for baby making I am in better shape and will hopefully have an easier time of it as I am quite petite.


----------



## BabyCleo

Mee tooooo! Im Sarah, 21 and DF is 27. We are getting married Sept. 8 of this year! As soon as honeymoon takes place we are TTC! We had a MC a while back so we cant wait to try. Hopefully we can be bump buddies.. this will be our first, and im so nervous but excited. :) Amazingly, hes the calm one. :)


----------



## BabyCleo

Also, i have no idea what charting, vitamins etc... when do i start all that? :O


----------



## toffee87

They say to start vitamins 3 months before trying 

Charting is entirely up to you, some choose not to do it at all. My cycles vary from month to month, so charting allows me to see when I ovulate. If you plan to chart, I'd start 3-6 cycles before you start trying, just so you get in to the hang of it x


----------



## ljo1984

Meeeeeee. I've put August as my ticker but my friends wedding is early October so won't be properly trying till that month. Then we're off to oz/nz in nov for 4 week and thinking if I get bfp in aug I'll probably be away when dating scan is! So another reason not try too hard until sept/oct.
I used clear blue fertilitiy monitor with Freya so will use that again and taking pre natal vitamins and epo. Oh might use pre seed again, maybe.


----------



## dragonflylady

Me too!!!! Planning for September.


----------



## BabyCleo

we may start in august.. depends how we fell as wedding is early sept. who knows :)


----------



## toffee87

Yay, a good few of us already! 

I bought my husband some vitamins today


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Me! I've been all over these boards because my OH just can't decide, but we are getting married on 9/5 so we will start trying on our honeymoon! It seems So far away! =(


----------



## BabyCleo

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Me! I've been all over these boards because my OH just can't decide, but we are getting married on 9/5 so we will start trying on our honeymoon! It seems So far away! =(


Im getting married a few days after you!!! :happydance: We are also trying on our honeymoon :haha:


----------



## toffee87

I'm glad I'm not alone  x


----------



## GeralynB

I think Aug/Sept is just about the time we will TTC. We have a trip planned to South Africa in Aug. so after that it's a go!


----------



## crayoncrittle

This is me now! Hubby said we can try in September, gonna hit September hard when it happens - I don't wanna wait any longer than I have to!!


----------



## crayoncrittle

Though hubby's friend who is a new father is over and hasn't stopped talking about how great it is to be a dad, so maybe I'll be out of this group soon? Haha, I can only hope!


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hello, can i join, OH has decided he would like us to start TTC Sep instead of Dec :happydance: 

Im Emma 21, OH is 22 & we have a almost 3 yr old DD, would love to give her a sibling! 

I want to start vitamins in the next couple of months, but we wont be charting or anything.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BabyCleo said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Me! I've been all over these boards because my OH just can't decide, but we are getting married on 9/5 so we will start trying on our honeymoon! It seems So far away! =(
> 
> 
> Im getting married a few days after you!!! :happydance: We are also trying on our honeymoon :haha:Click to expand...

Doh! It's actually the 6th! We are leaving for our honeymoon the next day! No idea if i'll be ovulating or not, but it's a great time to start TTC! :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

There's no point in estimating when you'll ovulate so far in advance. Well, there isn't for me haha. Mine vary from 34-40 days x


----------



## Sarah lo

broody21 said:


> There's no point in estimating when you'll ovulate so far in advance. Well, there isn't for me haha. Mine vary from 34-40 days x

Lol I was trying to do exactly this yesterday! :haha:

Its me and DHs anniversary on 17th September and i was thinking it would be lovely to book a couple of nights in the hotel where we got married - room service, bottle of wine, hot tub and maybe make a new baby! :happydance:

So yesterday i was looking through my calendar trying to work out where I'll be in my cycle by then. pre-baby #1 i was on a 28 day cycle like clockwork but now i'm just all over the place! 28 days, then 31, then 26 etc etc.. :dohh:


----------



## toffee87

I've also looked haha, but I know it will change hehe. If it looks like I'll be ovulating late September, we'll start a month earlier


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yep. I'm not even thinking about when i'm O'ing that far in advance! I'll check when it gets much closer! I thought about asking OH if we could try the cycle before we got married, but I think I might as well just wait. LOL


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Knock Knock, Can I join?? 

We're hoping to start September/October time. We are waiting to try for number 2 for a few reasons. Firstly I wanted my DS to be nearly in school/in school before next lo arrived. We couldnt afford 2 in childcare and I don't want to be a SAHM. I also wanted to be able to give each child time on there own iykwim. I have seen so many of my friends rush into having their 2nd child and they just look exhausted all the time! :haha:
Secondly we currently live in a 1 bed flat!! We can't afford to move (negative equity) so we are hoping to convert the loft, we are just waiting for the council to make the decision about exactly what they can do with the space! :coffee:

Good Luck all sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## toffee87

A wedding is stressful enough, enjoy it being the last major event just you two


----------



## Loulou888

Hello,

Has anyone done the ovulation predictor? How accurate are they? If they are I ovulate 9 days before my wedding. Shall I start trying then? I'm thinking I won't probably get any systems if I was lucky enough to fall starlight away and then can enjoy my wedding without that worry? (I don't drink any way) any advice?

Also what vitamins should you buy and whn should you start taking them if we are all waiting for sept time?

:dust:


----------



## toffee87

When's the wedding? It depends on your cycles in general, and anything can delay ovulation-stress etc. I would use them as a rough guide x


----------



## ljo1984

When do you get married? We tried the mont we got married I ovulated a week before, but didnt track it just guessed. Therefore I still had a drink at the wedding etc and I'm glad I did as AF got me anyway :-( lol. So it's defiantly personal preference and I'd wait until closer to the time. My brother and sil fell on round their wedding that was a couple days before.


----------



## Loulou888

I get married the 6th October ? Any tips on charting and when to find exactly when you ovulate? I will definitely have to work on the stress thing I'm always stressing lol. Need to find ways to relax I think :coffee:


----------



## toffee87

When you finish your period start charting. 

1) take your temperature on waking (don't get up to toilet before taking it, movement will increase your temp). 
2) take it at the same time everyday
3)it needs to be after at least 5 hours sleep, the last 3 need to be uninterrupted. 

I'd use fertility friend (see my link below for my chart). 

xxxx


----------



## toffee87

Can't stop looking online for prams etc. I need to get a life haha x


----------



## ljo1984

Lol total normal. I already have every thing but I want a co sleeping crib this time so I'm already looking round. I'm so mega broody at the moment. I'm ovulating around now too going by ECM and the spot on my chin ha ha such a waste of an egg :-(


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies, can i join to? My name is Zalykha, but people call me Zaly, im 21 and Dh is 23. We have a little girl called Aleena, shes 2 and a half and i have been waiting agessss, or what seems like ages to have another baby. My husband kept puting it off and changing the month, but now he says definitely with out a shadow of a doubt we can start trying in sep. yayyyy! Alothough that would mean the baby would be born in june and thats when my dd was born so i might hold off till october, we will see what happens. Im desperate to give my daughter a sibling though :) xx


----------



## toffee87

Of course  

Exciting times  Can you wait til October? ;-) x


----------



## x Zaly x

I know! I'm so excited! I would like to think I could wait one more month after but knowing me by the time September comes I will be jumping my husband lol xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

can't believe it's almost February! about 7.5 months until I can TTC!


----------



## GeralynB

I downloaded an app on my iphone to start tracking my cycle. I just went off the pill...so I want to see if my cycle is regular. So far it's been 26 days.


----------



## Loulou888

I was really worried about my period coming back but luckily it only took 28 days so im hoping that continues. What app did you go for? 

Can anyone recommend what type and where to get the correct the temp checker from? 

Is anyone wanting a boy or a girl specifically?


----------



## ljo1984

I never temped but you should be able to get them from any chemist or on eBay etc.

I'd like a boy after two girls but either or i'll be happy. We seem to be girl making machines after three pinks lol.


----------



## x Zaly x

I dont really mind what we have next, if i could decide i would probably choose a boy just because i already have a girl. Although i would like another little girl also. I know il just have twins and they will be one of each! :haha: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies can I join you too? :flower:

My DH originally said December 2014 but then slipped up and said December this year and after getting excited and just assuming it was going to be this year I asked him and he said this year :happydance:.

I'm 22 DH is 31, we have a little girl called Olivia who will be 3 in may and DH has 2 children from a previous relationship :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello rainbowdrop :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

x Zaly x said:


> Hello rainbowdrop :hi:

Hiya :wave:

I was reading through and saw you're DH has give you a definite date :happydance: go you!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies :hi:

We are hoping to start TTC for baby number 2 in December, only gave birth nearly 5 weeks ago to our little Prince so don't want to rush into things. If we concieve quite quickly then Tyler will be around 2 years old when baby arrives, I miss being pregnant and especially miss my baby bump! Lol. I look forward to waiting with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## toffee87

Hey all  

So glad I'm not alone hehe. 

Is anyone taking any supplements? xxx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm taking prenatals.. but they are the only supplements i'm taking. I'm a little nervous as OH and I had a condom mishap the other night! When we were done, the condom was no where to be found, turns out at some point it came off and was WAYYY up there. OH had to take a few minutes to dig it out and it was all balled up. Thing is, i'm pretty sure I was ovulating! Normally, i'd be happy, but we are finally planning for our wedding in september and It would really throw things off if I were pregnant right now. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## x Zaly x

RainbowDrop_x said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> Hello rainbowdrop :hi:
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I was reading through and saw you're DH has give you a definite date :happydance: go you!!!Click to expand...

Yessss! He did, finally! So im so beyond excited now. Aww our little girls are only a month apart x


----------



## Excalibur

Broody - Hey hun :hi: 

I probably won't start taking Vitamins until a couple of months before we start TTC. I took Pregnacare with my first pregnancy so will probably take the same again, and Folic Acid :D


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: 

We are WTT until December 2013. We are going on a honeymoon the end of January, so it would be nice to either start trying then, or find out we are pregnant...which ever comes 1st, we would be happy with. :)


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hi ladies :hi:

I will be joining you :dance:

I have a beautiful almost nine month old and she will be just over two years old if I get pregnant right away! She has special needs and we decided to put trying off until September ( wanted to start trying now ) because she has intensive therapy right now. In May we plan on cutting back on her therapy and letting her enjoy the summer. Then we want to get her set back up on a good program that will be easy enough for us before we start trying! So September is perfect timing! It works great because we want to miss April and May for birthdays because there are a ton in those months.


Anyone else wanting to lose weight before getting pregnant? I have to be careful right now because I'm breastfeeding, but as soon as April rolls around we are going to start giving her bottles so I can start busting my butt then to get off this extra 40... I plan on doing couch to 5K!


I cant decide if I want a girl or a boy... I keep going back and forth :dohh:


Any one else have names picked out already?


----------



## ljo1984

My boys name is still Ethan. It has been since day one, girls names I'm undecided on, I like madeline (would be shortened to maddie), Isabelle, edie. Probably wont be any of them ha ha ha.
Have you any names?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We have Sophia or Sophie for a girl, and either Hunter or Weston :)


----------



## toffee87

William and Matthew for a boy.

Only girls names I like are Ellie and Kate. Hubby is even fussier, we can't agree haha x


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hi ladies, I edited my last post because I'm afraid it didn't make to much sense :dohh: I guess that's what I get for trying to hurry...


Anyways, Last time we found out we were having a girl I told everyone we were naming her Lucy and later found out my husband hated the name :dohh: 

This time we have officially decided...
Corban William for a boy
and 
Ruth Anne for a girl

Oh and if we end up having another boy
Issac Timothy


----------



## ladybrixton

Hello :)

I'm hopping on this thread too. We're trying for our second in November. I would love for it to be earlier, but can't due to work/maternity leave reasons. We have a little boy who just turned ten months and who is the light of my life. I've been broody since I recovered from the post-birth/pregnancy anaemia and can't wait to get pregnant again.

Our son was a wonderful surprise, so charting and temping is all new to me, though I've read all about it on here! We'll be trying that next time to try and time things to have a little girl. If it doesn't work we'd also be delighted to have a little boy. We're hoping to have three children. 

We also have names picked out :) seems we're always talking about names. Theo Edward H is our boy name and Isla Sophia H is our girl's name. Our son is Oscar Benjamin H and I think both these names work really well with his.

Nice to 'meet' you all - and 're-meet' those I've already met on the other threads :D

Che x


----------



## Excalibur

Our little Prince is called Tyler James and if we have a girl next, we'll be calling her Ruby May. If we have another boy then I'm not sure what we will call him, not thought that far ahead yet :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We don't have any definite names yet but I love Ava Marie for a girl, I really like the name Finley but DH isn't so keen on it!

I've started taken vitamins, I'm just taking the boots own brand folic acid just because that's what I started taking when finding out I was pregnant with Olivia, ill probably start taking something with more in 3 months or so before trying.


----------



## ljo1984

Just watched obem, I soooo want to be pregnant now!! :-( I'm going for a second attempt at home birth and there's another programme starting soon on Hb's so I'll get even worse then! Wish the next 6 month would hurry up lol.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

You are definitely telling me :( I wish it was December already :)


----------



## Excalibur

I absolutely love OBEM and it makes me soooo broody! Every week without fail :haha: One of the Midwives on there came into my room when I was giving birth! :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

Oh wow just noticed your from leeds too  I had both mine in jimmies so I don't know any of them lol, apart from my hb midwives (there based at lgi) was on the first episode delivering the hippy woman's baby lol.


----------



## toffee87

I was at the cinema last night, so I will catch up today hehe. It always makes me uber broody! I said to hubby last night, 7 months can't come quickly enough! xxx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

10 months can't come fast enough!!! :(


----------



## ljo1984

I'm loosing to broodiness a bit this afternoon, eldest had being a right little madam!! Is it bed time yet?? Lol.


----------



## x Zaly x

Iv got the broodies bad today! Especially after i held my friends four month ol baby yesterday! And as for obem, i cant get enough of it! X


----------



## Excalibur

ljo1984 said:


> Oh wow just noticed your from leeds too  I had both mine in jimmies so I don't know any of them lol, apart from my hb midwives (there based at lgi) was on the first episode delivering the hippy woman's baby lol.

I sure am hun :D I had Tyler at Jimmy's but they were short on staff so some of the Midwives from the LGI were helping out, just my luck that one from OBEM was there :yipee: Aww that's amazing ;)


----------



## ljo1984

Awww cool! I wish they'd have pools etc there, lgi is actually closer to me but I work at sjuh (actually 3 floors up from delivery ward) so my loyaltys lie there ha ha, plus I had my scan for mmc at lgi so didn't really want to go back. 
But saying that there wanting to make Clarendon wing maternity and children's hospital (again, that's what it was when. First opened!!) so eventually there on about moving it all there, so they won't want to put any money into it. Boooooo.


----------



## crayoncrittle

Hello!!! I fit this group! I'm Crystal and I'm freshly 21 and hubby, Elliott, will be 24 in March. We're hopefully going to start TTC#1 September this year (if it gets put later I'll probably cry forever!) 

We're both desperate for a baby and neither of us WANT to wait, but it's a matter of waiting until hubby is settled into a job. We're going to try charting, I like the idea of it.


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi crystal! Im also freshly 21 and my hubby will be 24 in may! We so similar lol. Apart from this will be our second baby. We are waiting till september time also, wish it would hurry up already! Anyway hello :hi: the ladies here are really friendly :) x


----------



## toffee87

The TTC forum scares me! We'll have to have our own thread in there haha x


----------



## ljo1984

I remember from last time, not many people ever replied to my threads :-( so I eventually just went it alone lol. Yep would be good to start this thread over there when our time arrives eeeeek.


----------



## toffee87

We'll set one up when the time comes  x


----------



## ladybrixton

I'm very nervous about actually trying to get pregnant. Last time took us by surprise (I'm pretty sure that it's because we didn't use any back up method a week after I'd had a stomach bug on the pill - just didn't think to a week later!). We never did the whole charting, timing, counting down to test thing and it scares me!!

And the abbreviations used in the TTC boards are mystifying! I'm fully up to date with pregnancy abbreviations after having our son, but TTC ones? Yikes!

Che x


----------



## ljo1984

Lol you'll work it all out, I've never charted, I find it mind boggling ha ha, I just use opk's. if you have regular cycles technically you shouldn't need anything just plenty of bd-ing around when you ovulate. Xx


----------



## ladybrixton

Well my periods aren't back yet after having my son and as I'm still breastfeeding I don't expect them to return till I stop. I hope when they come back they're regular, but as I'm on the mini pill they may be affected by that and who knows how long it will then take them to normalise. I'm not expecting it to be straightforward in November :)

Che x


----------



## toffee87

I think the only issue for women with regular cycles is getting the exact time, not all women have 14 day luteal phase, in fact, most don't, and most don't ovulate on exactly day 14. i.e. they might ovulate on day 16 and have a 12 day luteal phase. Charting does show this, but if you do plenty of baby dancing, it shouldn't be an issue


----------



## ljo1984

I ovulate around cd16 and have a 13 day phase. But I'll still use opks and my clear blue monitor .
Lady Brixton I'm mega jealous, I'm stilL BF and AF was back around 8 months boooo. With dd1 I was glad for their return at 7 months as was wanting to FTC, but was hoping it might stay away longer this time.


----------



## toffee87

I ovulate usually day 20, but the last few months I've been quite irregular, so I'm back on agnus castus (vitex). It takes about 3-6 months to take effect, so in time for TTC


----------



## KitteyKat2010

does vitex really work? The midwife is giving me until next Wednesday to decide if I want to go on birth control pills or not, but I don't want to take the chance of that messing my cycle up even more, I have been so irregular....even before I got pregnant they were all over the place!!! 

So what does Vitex actually do?


----------



## toffee87

I'm no scientist haha, but it's meant to balance hormones. I took it a few years back, and my cycles did improve a lot. It is clinically proven to help PMS (it's in the British Medical Journal). Last time it made me ovulate at day 18, rather than 20+. We'll see this time!

You do have to be patient though, it took around 6 months for it to kick in x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well we aren't planning on trying to conceive until around December. We are going on a honeymoon in January (since we didn't get to when we got married). 

I have heard of it. Do you stop when you start trying for a baby, or do you continue using it?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I would love to balance my hormones especially after my last cycle...arghhh 45 days!!! :cry:


----------



## toffee87

Check this site https://www.ehow.co.uk/how_2139089_use-agnus-castus-improve-fertility.html


----------



## toffee87

I get mixed messages about when to stop, some take it throughout the cycle until they get pregnant. Others stop when ovulation has been confirmed x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hmmm interesting :) thank you!


----------



## toffee87

I take mine in capsule form x


----------



## Loulou888

Hi ladies,

It's great to have so many of us in the same sorts of situations I feel help is at hand if I need it :happydance: can anyone post a list of all the abbreviations as I'm so not up to scratch. Also can someone explain the luteal phase and how you find that out? As when I'm looking at predictor charts it does give you options from 14 days etc
thanks :thumbup::flower:


----------



## toffee87

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## ljo1984

Your LP is how many days from ovulation to AF. When I ovulate I get AF 13 days later so my LP is 13 days. There is a minimum amount of days it had to be for successful implantation but I can't remember. When I got AF back after dd1 it was 9 days!!! So I took vit b6 and that lengthened it.


----------



## crayoncrittle

broody21 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


thank you oh my goodness
i have been so lost
suddenly everything makes sense


----------



## Loulou888

Thank you ladies thats so helpful. Is there a way to know you have definitely ovulated? I've had one AF since coming off the pill after 8 years and am due AF back on Monday im not sure if I did ovulate in between that time. how you can tell if you Deffinitly have or not? I want to star keeping track of it all.xx


----------



## toffee87

Charting temperatures will show if and when you have ovulated. OPK's will show that you are due to ovulate, but won't confirm x


----------



## Loulou888

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

ljo1984 - I wish they had pools at Jimmy's too hun, I wanted a water birth from the start but obviously found out they didn't have pools and I didn't want to go through the hassle of changing hospitals etc. Sorry to hear about your MMC :hugs: Really? Omg..they should have just left it as it was in the first place then! :dohh:


----------



## ljo1984

They do it all the time this moving about. Now they want to centralise every department so for example I work in elderly and 2 years ago that was all centralised to st James rather than some at sjuh and some at lgi. They'll change it all again in a few years no doubt!! I don't think they have any dates yet to move maternity over, surly they'll have to make a bigger or second delivery suite!? Hopefully they'll realise it makes sense to leave it be lol. I was in room 6 having Imogen then room 7 with Freya lol.


----------



## ladybrixton

Thanks for that abbreviations link! I surprised myself by knowing most of them.

Are there any crafty mummy's or would be mummy's out there who are thinking of or have already started making things for their future babies?

I have tried my hand at everything it seems and have an amazing set of shelves full of knitting, crochet, jewellery making, sewing, painting and calligraphy toys! I love making things and for my son I got carried away and made all sorts for his nursery (well, his nursery was actually the other side of our small bedroom, but it's worked!). My favourite thing I made was a mobile with little amigurumi crocheted animals hanging from it. I used a quilting hoop and crocheted a cover to go around it. Very happy with the whole thing.

Sadly now I am working full time and am full time mum when I'm not at work (as then my husband goes out and works), I have no time for crafts anymore :( I teach, so my evenings are almost always taken up with marking and making resources for lessons. I plan to work as far as I can into the next pregnancy, so I don't think I'll have time to make the next baby anything. Which makes me feel quite sad :/ but maybe I'll find time.

Who else is crafty and what are you planning on making?

Che x


----------



## ljo1984

I've not made anything for their rooms or clothing. I'm no good at knitting etc lol. But I made this yesterday, the hearts are covered with thier first baby grows and has their names on buntin and thier little ID Bands from hospital 

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/F563B954-CFEA-4779-A341-2048E101627E-2284-000001CA3AA3B19D.jpg


----------



## ladybrixton

ljo1984 - that is really lovely! What a nice idea. I still have Oscar's band from hospital and don't really know what to do with it. That's a really nice idea!

Che x


----------



## Excalibur

Hmm..I would have thought they would need to build a secondary delivery suite :haha: They can't leave anything be these days lol, always working on something or changing stuff around. I heard something about LGI and Jimmy's merging together so it will be one big hospital instead of two seperate hospitals, don't know how true that is though..or is that what you mean by moving the Maternity section over? :D

I love arts and crafts! I used to knit and crochet but haven't done that for a while, I make things with Hama beads like Keyrings, Framed pictures, Coasters etc, I make friendship bracelets, quite a bit really. I crocheted our little man a cardigan but as it was my first attempt (it came out great) but where the holes are where the hands pop out were a bit tight :(


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh they are merging each area to one hospital or the other to make the trust more specialised. (There currently employing staff for a new massive trauma centre at lgi too!!) I think everything has moved to one or the other now Barr the maternity units. I think they should have a birth centre!! It's about time with leeds being a major city n what not.


----------



## Excalibur

Ahh that's probably what I have heard then. Thank you for clarifying that for me hun. Ooo a Trauma centre..wow! I haven't lived in Leeds overly long so don't know much about the hospitals changing etc :)


----------



## Us2plusU

I wanna join too!!!

Well, we do (oh by the way, we are a lesbian couple, and I hope we are welcome here). My partner (Kynnie, 27) and I (Shawn, 29) are gonna try for our first child in December. I'm excited and she would be pregnant today and give birth tomorrow if it were at all possible, :haha:.

We are going to try tracking her O's and temp, and I believe she's gonna do the vitamin thing. 

We would love to share our experiences through this process with you all and would very much enjoy your experience and/or advice.

We are praying for me little homie (a boy) who we have decided to name Kheegan Shawn


----------



## toffee87

Welcome 

How did you come to choose who will carry the baby? X


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Ljo1984 I love that little memory board you've made! I've just kept all the things from pregnancy and the first year in a box that I made, hospital bands, first outfits, cards etc, I'm not a creative person at all but that has definitely inspires me! 

I'm a bit behind in this thread but I don't know anything about TTC, DD wasn't planned so it just kind of happened, I'd love to know how my body works but my periods are so irregular I wouldn't know where to start :wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

I have a box for them both too full of all first baby bits etc 

I have no idea on temping if your wanting to use that method. I'm sure one of other ladies will fill you in. I have ordered my opk's so next month I'm gonna pin point ovulation more acuratly, I have a pretty regular cycle so if your irregular temps might be better for a few months before to get the hang of it. Xxx


----------



## toffee87

For anyone who wants to read about charting, read taking charge of your fertility x


----------



## Us2plusU

I can't handle pain and the whole person-inside-a-person thing freaks me out, lol. Kynnie on the other hand, cant wait to have a big belly and get all the mommie-to-be love she can get. So, she is gonna carry.


----------



## HappilyMrs

Me too me too!!!!

I wanna join! My hubby and I are planning to TTC in Oct. Beyond excited!

I have a 7 year old son already, and this will be my first with my hubby. We love our life together and can't wait to be a family of 4!!! :) Already on Prenatals, Stopping birth control in Sept. and TTC the night of my best friends wedding. Both Hubby and I are in the wedding and thought it would be easier for me if I wasn't preggo yet. So here we are waiting... :)


----------



## ljo1984

HappilyMrs said:


> Me too me too!!!!
> 
> I wanna join! My hubby and I are planning to TTC in Oct. Beyond excited!
> 
> I have a 7 year old son already, and this will be my first with my hubby. We love our life together and can't wait to be a family of 4!!! :) Already on Prenatals, Stopping birth control in Sept. and TTC the night of my best friends wedding. Both Hubby and I are in the wedding and thought it would be easier for me if I wasn't preggo yet. So here we are waiting... :)

Lol that's why I'm waiting too being in my best friends wedding in oct  but I'm trying in aug cause I'm too impatient! I won't have a bump so no dress issues and if it doesn't happen in them two months I get to have a drink lol.


----------



## ljo1984

HappilyMrs said:


> Me too me too!!!!
> 
> I wanna join! My hubby and I are planning to TTC in Oct. Beyond excited!
> 
> I have a 7 year old son already, and this will be my first with my hubby. We love our life together and can't wait to be a family of 4!!! :) Already on Prenatals, Stopping birth control in Sept. and TTC the night of my best friends wedding. Both Hubby and I are in the wedding and thought it would be easier for me if I wasn't preggo yet. So here we are waiting... :)

Lol that's why I'm waiting too being in my best friends wedding in oct  but I'm trying in aug cause I'm too impatient! I won't have a bump so no dress issues and if it doesn't happen in them two months I get to have a drink lol.


----------



## ladybrixton

Welcome to both newcomers :)

If my son's EDD was accurate, then working backwards from that made the night of my childhood best friend's wedding the night he was conceived :D and I was a bridesmaid; a very-drunk-on-jegerbombs bridesmaid. Eek. Hope it works for you ladies too.

x


----------



## toffee87

Drinking alcohol isn't good for TTC, yet I bet a large proportion of people are conceived due to alcohol haha x


----------



## toffee87

I've just realised my name has changed after I requested haha (was broody21).


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to the newcomers on this thread :flower:


----------



## toffee87

How's everyone this weekend?

I came on my period today :(


----------



## ljo1984

Booooo I came on on thurs I loo at it like 6 more to go until ttc lol.


----------



## toffee87

Lol. What we have to put up with, men get it so easy!


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived for you ladies. I have had stomach ache for the past couple of days so I think AF is gearing up for me..I'm dreading it as it will be my first AF since giving birth! :(


----------



## toffee87

I'm in desperate need for something sweet!


----------



## LunaFleur

Loulou888 said:


> Hello I would like to join  I'm wtt in October on the honeymoon. I've just been getting advice on wether to wait until honeymoon as I was going to try pre wedding (as my honeymoon is 2 weeks after my wedding) but have been advised its prob best to wait untill
> The honeymoon in case I'm sick. This will be my first so excited but not very clued up so need all the advice I can get  I've just come off my pill after 8 years in order to get things back to normal.any advice you ladies can give me on how to chart ect would be great!

We are also waiting until October as we are getting married then :D


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with ya ladies! We are thinking of TTC, September. There's a bit we need to do first. But, our plan is three close together! :) 

I'm 29 with a toddler and a newborn. #1 was easy first month NTNP, #2 took 8 months with a loss.

Why September? Well #3 is our last planned & I want a June baby like myself. I tried for a June baby with #2 and that didn't work out. So, I want one last shot. :)


----------



## ljo1984

Hi leinz! We're ttc #3 as well . Our first was a mmc :-( later hound out was a girl, my second although felt like forever was only two months but then like you dd2 too 8 looooong months!! With a chemical too. Hope it doesn't take as long this time, I also was a mid year birthday with having two so close to Xmas!! Oh and I'm 29 on tues lol.

Congrats on your pink bundle. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

ljo1984 said:


> Hi leinz! We're ttc #3 as well . Our first was a mmc :-( later hound out was a girl, my second although felt like forever was only two months but then like you dd2 too 8 looooong months!! With a chemical too. Hope it doesn't take as long this time, I also was a mid year birthday with having two so close to Xmas!! Oh and I'm 29 on tues lol.
> 
> Congrats on your pink bundle. Xxx

Oh wow, We both have 2 DD's. I'm sorry for your loss, hun! Mine was in between DD's. I look at my new pink bundle and well with tears. :) Thank you! 

It will be fun being on this WTT journey together. :) Happy Early Birthday! I'll be 30 in June. Well you probably got that with me being 29 and wanting a June baby. :)


----------



## ljo1984

Actually I didn't click till you just said!! Ha ha. I'm tired, I'll blame it on that . Weird think that when I'm 30 next year I'll be pregnant!! I better be anyway ha ha. 
It's kind of bitter sweet looking at your rainbow thinking is this what she'd of looked like/being like but at same time if that mmc didn't happen you wouldn't be holding this little person now!! I still do that every now and then and suppose I alway will. 

Anyway!! Enjoy your girlies, mine are now a bit of a handful my youngest is a bit of a brute especially when the eldest is trying to set toys up but I love having two girls . Are you hoping for a boy next time? I'm gonna do all the conceiving boy stuff just to see if it works, I'd be more than happy with another girl too though. X


----------



## Leinzlove

I think we'll just do what comes. We are ok with another girl... if we have three its meant to be additude. :)

Yeah, I'm really enjoying my girls right now. I'm in love.


----------



## toffee87

I didn't click either, haha. 

I was talking to hubby this morning. I found out yesterday that someone from school lost her one year old to meningitis on Christmas Eve (I just can't imagine the pain). I said to him it puts me off having kids, how can anyone get through that? And he said "No, we are having kids, don't be scared". 

I feel awful for the lady, apparently she's drinking a lot :( I honestly don't know how any one can get past that :( 

On a more positive note, we seem to be doing well with clearing debt (slowly, but surely).


----------



## Leinzlove

Toffee: Thats good with clearing debt. :) I don't know how anyone could go through that. But, definitley don't give up on one of the best joys in this world, because of fear. Anything can happen to anyone at any moment. 

And... No matter what even one moment is better than no moment at all.


----------



## toffee87

Thanks :)

I'm glad hubby said what he said though, he was really quite straight with it.


----------



## ljo1984

Aw toffee that's just awful!! Massive hugs. Xxx


----------



## ladybrixton

Welcome Leinzlove,

Congrats on your new little bundle and also sorry for your loss between having your girls! 

I worry terribly that I had such an easy time with our son (fell pregnant so easily we hadn't even been trying, just a slip up with not using back up while ill on the pill) and the pregnancy went so smoothly, that I am due for bad luck to happen when we actually start trying. I know there's no logic to those thoughts. I mean, my mum had three pregnancies and had three healthy babies from them, I'm just paranoid!

And Toffee, it's stories like that that freeze the blood in my veins! There's no way to describe how horrifying that is. Your poor friend. It's amazing how being a mother changes the way you react to things. Before when reading the news, if a story involving something awful happening to children came up, I would think it was very sad, but then get on with my day. Now, if I read similar stories they hit me hard and immobilise me for several minutes and then weigh on my mind for days. Grief is the price we pay for love I suppose.

Onto more happy thoughts, I know this has been done already this thread, but there are some newbies now: baby names! Do you have any yet? And if so, what are they?

x


----------



## jessicatunnel

Can I join ladies?

My name is Jessica, dh is Jordan and we are waiting to try for our second in September 2013. If we get pregnant straight away our second will be born right after our daughter's second birthday.


----------



## theraphosidae

My name is Cassandra and OH's name is Mackenzie. We have an almost 7 month old son named Callum. We will be TTC in October, which will be 2 years between our kids if I conceive right away.


----------



## jessicatunnel

Cassandra. No way! I didn't know you were going to start ttc this year! Awh if we both get pregnant straight away we'll have our second so close together!


----------



## theraphosidae

jessicatunnel said:


> Cassandra. No way! I didn't know you were going to start ttc this year! Awh if we both get pregnant straight away we'll have our second so close together!

Yep! I was excited to see your post! I wanted to wait a bit longer but OH doesn't :haha: He said he actually wants to experience TTC this time since he got 'shafted' last time. Men.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - :hi: Glad to see you over here :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Haven't visited this thread in awhile. I was wrapped up in a two week wait Oopsie. It didn't result in a baby, so i'm still hanging here until September! Luckily I have wedding planning to keep me occupied.


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you all Ladies... How exciting! I sure hope we all fall pg first cycle trying. Don't worry to much about healthy pregnancies. We will be worrying about that the minute we see those double lines. And... for the rest of our lives. Easier said than done, though.

Ex: Good to see you also. When are you planning on TTC? I sure hope your first AF isn't that bad. I'm not looking forward to mine, but BF didn't work out so I have 1-3 weeks before she arrives. I'm going to start tracking her to see how my cycles are now. With DD #1 they were 28 days, Before loss 30-32 days, and I don't know after that fell pg after first cycle after MC but had that not really AF first. More like dreaming at the moment, and enjoying my last planned WTT.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Ex: Good to see you also. When are you planning on TTC? I sure hope your first AF isn't that bad. I'm not looking forward to mine, but BF didn't work out so I have 1-3 weeks before she arrives. I'm going to start tracking her to see how my cycles are now. With DD #1 they were 28 days, Before loss 30-32 days, and I don't know after that fell pg after first cycle after MC but had that not really AF first. More like dreaming at the moment, and enjoying my last planned WTT.

Thank you hun. We are planning on TTC in December when Tyler is 1, if we concieve quite quickly then Tyler will be nearly 2 by the time baby arrives. AF arrived for me yesterday, I am currently on CD2! I must admit, it's not as painful as they were before I got pregnant but it's heavy (sorry for tmi) :blush: Yay for 1-3 more weeks before she arrives for you, I breastfed for 2 weeks and she arrived for me just before 7 weeks pp! Fingers crossed your cycles are regular then it's easier to track them and also easier for TTC baby number 2 :winkwink:


----------



## GeralynB

I just started prenatals this week and went off the pill in Jan. Hubby isn't too happy about having to use condoms until Aug but I can't be pregnant on our African safari so he will have to suffer ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... my girls are 21 months apart. It's not to bad. :) Started NTNP when DD was 5 months though, got my rainbow BFP a week or so after her first birthday.

I'm glad AF isn't being to kind to you. I'm sure hoping my AF will be regulated... It has just about 8 months.

GeralynB: We won't be using any BC, just the good ol pull out method. Worked well for us for 6 years! :haha: The African Safari sounds fun! How exciting to have such fun things to look forward to. :)


----------



## ljo1984

We're not on any BC either. Infact there's an unopened (and probably out of date lol) box of condoms in draw I got after dd1 was born but we decided to ttc as soon as AF returned after 7 month and ten this time just not letting him do his business inside when fertile. Sorry TMI!! Lol. Gonna start ov tests in about a week so I can really pin point it from now on


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm tracking how long my cycles are. But, first month TTC will definitley be watching for my LH surge! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Ahhh... my girls are 21 months apart. It's not to bad. :) Started NTNP when DD was 5 months though, got my rainbow BFP a week or so after her first birthday.
> 
> I'm glad AF isn't being to kind to you. I'm sure hoping my AF will be regulated... It has just about 8 months.

Aww bless, I bet it can be quite tough at times but we just find ways of coping with it. That's great that you got a BFP a week or so after your DD's birthday :happydance:

Thank you hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for AF being regulated for you.


----------



## toffee87

I got my 'what to expect before you're expecting' book yesterday :D


----------



## theraphosidae

toffee87 said:


> I got my 'what to expect before you're expecting' book yesterday :D

I got this book when I was pregnant with Callum, it's great. It's a good resource to have.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'll have to look up that book! no idea that it exsisted!


----------



## Excalibur

I have never heard of that book :blush:


----------



## toffee87

Someone put a post on the WTT forum with a list of books, that's where I heard of it  x


----------



## Excalibur

Ooo nice :D


----------



## crayoncrittle

So hubby's 20 week course is apparently only 7 weeks now, which means he'll have a few months before starting an apprenticeship. So if he manages to get a trades assistant job in the mean time he might stick with that until I go back to work part time, then do his apprenticeship. Which means I may be moving from this group to April! Either way I'm coming off the pill at the end of March! Aaaaah I'm so excited :)


----------



## crayoncrittle

But I will be sad to leave this little group, everyone's so nice!!


----------



## toffee87

I'm going to start in 7 weeks time. We received our wedding gift from FIL which means we can start earlier. I'll keep coming here though


----------



## ljo1984

Awww jealous much toffee lol. Congrats though


----------



## Excalibur

Crayon - Maybe you can still stick around this thread too? :D


----------



## crayoncrittle

Maybe I will! Depending on his work we still may not be albe to actually try until September, but we'll see!


----------



## Excalibur

crayoncrittle said:


> Maybe I will! Depending on his work we still may not be albe to actually try until September, but we'll see!

Yay! The more the merrier I say :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

everyone's starting early!! Not me though... I hope some of you ladies can stick around :)


----------



## toffee87

It's scary over there and women aren't as chatty. So I'll still be chatting haha x


----------



## ljo1984

Unfortunately I can't start early :-( so I'll still be here lol. I remember from ttc last time I ended up not using the ttc board as I didn't find it as friendly.


----------



## toffee87

No it isn't, it seems everyone is all about the 'ME, ME, ME' x


----------



## theraphosidae

Hmm I haven't been over there yet, I should go lurk :haha:


----------



## audreyalice

Hi, I'm just stopping by to introduce myself! I just posted in the "Getting to know you" sticky. We're waiting to TTC #3 in October. DH and I have a 3-year-old boy and 16-month-old girl. I'm getting baby fever, though, so I thought it'd be fun to discuss things here for the next few months. :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hey I will still be here I have no choice but to wait. :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

I will still be here :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay! I was hanging out in the May TTC'ers for a long time, but I'm not trying in May anymore and I need to talk with people who are around the same time as me! September seems So far away!


----------



## Excalibur

September will be here before you know it, I can't believe it's February already! :shock:


----------



## capegirl7

Hey we are Wtt #2 in September! I have a 10 month old daughter. Although, we dtd unprotected today on cycle day 17, and it was a huge heat of the moment incident. We really do want to wait until September but if it happened sooner that would be okay. My DH wants to try now and I am more the one that wants to wait. But we will see what happens this month, I am thinking I Od on cycle day 15 so I would think it would be too late today anyways?


----------



## audreyalice

We're kind of in the same boat - we're planning on waiting, but if it happens sooner then that's okay too.


----------



## ljo1984

capegirl7 said:


> Hey we are Wtt #2 in September! I have a 10 month old daughter. Although, we dtd unprotected today on cycle day 17, and it was a huge heat of the moment incident. We really do want to wait until September but if it happened sooner that would be okay. My DH wants to try now and I am more the one that wants to wait. But we will see what happens this month, I am thinking I Od on cycle day 15 so I would think it would be too late today anyways?

Eggs can be fertilised upto 48hours after ovulation :winkwink: I'm sure that's right lol.


----------



## crayoncrittle

Wah I posted a question on the 2 week wait forum and no one answered me I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE :,(


----------



## ljo1984

That's what happened every time I posted in ttc :-( it makes you feel rubbish!! Ask here  even though we're not ttc, some of us have had many a tww's with previous children so could help you out. X


----------



## capegirl7

Ask away here! I'm sure some of us can help you :)


----------



## crayoncrittle

Ok but it's a bit tmi. 

It was about spotting and weird goings on. I always always for 7 years have had my period on the Thursday, Friday and Saturday of my white pill. I never usually get cramps or any discharge or anything before the Thursday. This time I had spotting on Monday and Tuesday, cramps in places I've never had before and my boobies were tingly/itchy like crazy! It's Thursday now and AF hasn't arrived, which is weird cos usually that happens Thursday morning. I have a tiny tint of pink but that's it, can hardly see it.

Basically I just was asking what that was about. One girl replied and asked me when I was going to test, but not sure if its just AF being a neusance??

What do you think? Should I take a test? I did miss the pill a few days this month, too.


----------



## theraphosidae

I would test personally, especially if AF has been that regular for so long. Doesn't hurt to test just to be sure. xx


----------



## ljo1984

I would take a test if every cycle for 7 years has been the same and now all these signs which could indicate pregnancy. Have you been unwell or on any antibiotics etc this cycle? Anything that would make the pill not as effective. It could be just your body doing weird things, these usually happen she getting ready to/or already ttc-ing it's like your body wants to play mind games ha ha, but if defo test, especially if AF is now effectively late!


----------



## Excalibur

I would take a test just to be on the safe side :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

I've been eying up test in super drug lol!! But I resisted, what's the point of having them lying round in a draw for 6 months right?? Been using opk's for 5 days (I'm cd 15 now) usually ov cd 17 so hoping for a +ve tomorrow/sat then I know my cycles are as they were before dd2. I so can't wait to be able to ttc again


----------



## Excalibur

We don't have any OPK's or HPT's in the house, can't wait until we do again though :haha: 

My baby boy is only 8 weeks old but I'm so broody! It's not good. I miss being pregnant :blush:


----------



## ljo1984

Me too, I love being pregnant! Well once the sickness stops lol. X


----------



## Excalibur

ljo1984 said:


> Me too, I love being pregnant! Well once the sickness stops lol. X

Aww bless, I didn't suffer with any sickness, I had a bit of nausea the night before I found out I was pregnant but never was actually :sick: x


----------



## crayoncrittle

Should I test now? AF is always here Thursday and its Friday now and still hardly anything. I have something booked Saturday morning that'll require me not been pregnant so I need to know if I have to cancel! Or is there a time I should test?


----------



## toffee87

Yes


----------



## crayoncrittle

I'm suddenly terrified.


----------



## ljo1984

Test test test!! If you were and AF was due yesterday you would get a line any time of the day


----------



## capegirl7

Definitely test! My first thought is since you missed pills you could be spotting mid cycle (that happened to me when I was on the pill), but after reading since your AF is due you should definitely have it!!! Test now and let us know!!!!


----------



## crayoncrittle

Just waiting till I need to pee and figuring out how to get the test upstairs without anyone noticing! I'll let you all know I guess


----------



## Excalibur

:test:


----------



## crayoncrittle

:nope: Not this month :( Went into the loo and there was more pink, tested anyway. Definately negative. I will await Aunt Flo with great sadness :cry:

I guess it's for the best though.


----------



## toffee87

:hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Big hugs, but at least there's a light at the end of the tunnel surly these 6 months will hurry up for us all!! Xx


----------



## crayoncrittle

It means I get to hang out with you ladies a little longer, which is good! :D


----------



## angiepie

:hi: I was WTT until Dec 31st/Jan 1st 2014, so in the 2014 thread, but we are now aiming for 30th November! Provided finances and jobs are going fine. So I suppose I can hang out in here, too!

I'm 21, he's 22, we've been together 4 years and are WTT baby 1.


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs:


----------



## capegirl7

Aw so sorry, but this time will fly by! I feel like I'm in the same boat. I'm on 5dpo and we had unprotected sex like 2 days after I think I od. Pretty stupid but now I'm anticipating AF. I know we are definitely waiting until September and this was kind of an oopsie (that we would both be happy about if it happened). But if I come out not pregnant I will be a little sad too but know it is for the best!


----------



## empy22

Hi,

May I join you ladies? My DH and hope to start TTC in Sept/October time (if all goes to plan....) 


Emma


----------



## ljo1984

Hi Emma, welcome to our impatient wait lol.

So cd 17 and positive opk this morning so I've got confirmation I'm back to "normal" lol. So hard knowing there's an egg about to erupt and I can't let the swimmer get it yet :-( ha ha. I hate wtt!!


----------



## Excalibur

Emma - :hi: Welcome to the thread :D 

ljo - It's awful isn't it knowing our eggs are being wasted? :cry:


----------



## angiepie

Ugh, know what you mean! I have PCOS so I'm at a disadvantage already! I just hate the thought of my good eggs going to waste on the occasions that I DO ovulate. :(


----------



## addy1

Hi all! I just posted a similar thread, not seeing this one!! Glad to have found it! 

We are WTT for our third and final baby:) We have an almost 4 year old dd and an almost 1 year old dd. I do not miss being pregnant, but we do want a third little member to our family. 

We have been married for almost 6 years:) 

I had a c-section with my first daughter and a v-bac with my second. Not quite sure what I want for my third delivery:shrug:, but have lot's of time to think about it:) LOL.


----------



## ljo1984

Excalibur said:


> Emma - :hi: Welcome to the thread :D
> 
> ljo - It's awful isn't it knowing our eggs are being wasted? :cry:

It totally is it puts me in a really bad mood!! Especially when I had a dream I was in labour last night!! Lol. 

Oh on another note I don't thing maternity at jimmys is moving anytime soon if at all now!! I work in the same building and they've been putting posters up, they are raising money for water and active birth equipment  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Angiepie - Sorry to hear you have PCOS hun, fingers crossed you concieve quickly when TTC :hugs: 

Addy - :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

ljo - Aww bless, are you sure you are not pregnant already with having pregnancy dreams? :haha: 

That's great that Jimmy's are getting new equipment! I would love to have a water birth! :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

Hope they have it for your next one , nah I'm just mega broody ha ha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

i'm so broody ladies! I keep seeing little babies everywhere. I even had a dream the other night I was pregnant. It was so real!!


----------



## Excalibur

ljo - Thank you, me too! :D Aww bless, I know the feeling and Tyler will only be 2 months on Tuesday, oops! :blush:

CantHrdlyWait - It will soon be September-December :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

This year is going fast though, it's nearly march :D xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Excalibur said:


> ljo - Thank you, me too! :D Aww bless, I know the feeling and Tyler will only be 2 months on Tuesday, oops! :blush:
> 
> CantHrdlyWait - It will soon be September-December :happydance:

Don't worry I've been exactly the same after both mine ha ha

How are things going toffee?? Xx


----------



## toffee87

Fine thanks  I've not ovulated yet. So I'm in limbo haha x


----------



## Excalibur

Toffee - Exactly, we'll all be TTC before we know it :happydance:

ljo - Phew! Glad it's not just me :haha:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Aww I am glad I found this thread don't feel like I am on my own now (apart from DH) and also don't feel so daft planning in advance!

I said I would never go back, we have DD who will be 7 next month and I suffered severe Hyperemesis I really was so ill from 4wks-full term. I was hospitalized many times and received no support from health professionals and told even by midwifes it was psychological! when I made it to labour I was violently sick for full 24hr then when my DD was delivered I suffered huge clot resulting in transfusion, TBH I have no 'happy' stories about being pregnant but I do have the most amazing daughter. 
She has bee left devastated being an 'only child' and when the last of her friends broke the news last summer she was becoming big sis it broke her heart and mine seeing her so sad. I tried to explain why but I started feeling guilty that this was my fault and down to my fear of pregnancy and that being the only reason. I was told by family members I would be selfish going back for more and we just agreed with them.
Anyway since the summer and finding out my friend was pregnant I started feeling stronger and this fear over even looking at a newborn baby was overcome by broodiness a feeling I thought I would never feel! On talking to a close friend she said we had to do what we felt was best for us and one that we wont regret, she showed us how we have great network of friends and family who will support and help us, 

So I spoke with DH and we agreed it was tough but I did it once and we can do it again. At the moment I am so excited but also a little scared at the unexpected! There is big chance I will suffer HG again but I know what to expect and I am currently putting my plan into place hence why Iam being organised! I have started vitamins and getting my body into shape I have contraceptive review with nurse in 3 weeks where I will discuss my plans. We have very special holiday to Florida in July/Aug then I will come off the pill hoping to conceive by end of the year, It took a few months last time and both a little older this time so fingers crossed I work in School so would love Sept/Oct baby so not to use 7 wk summer break as maternity but really just want healthy baby and healthier pregnancy BRING IT ON LADIES!


----------



## theraphosidae

HGSurvivor - hopefully your next pregnancy is easier for you :hugs:

So ladies, I still haven't gotten AF yet...normally I'd be happy but I would like it to come soon so I can start tracking my cycles and don't go into TTC blind. Last pregnancy we decided to TTC the day before I found out I was already pregnant so I already know a whole lot of nothing about actively TTC....not being able to tell when I'm ovulating wouldn't really make the whole thing easier.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

theraphosidae said:


> HGSurvivor - hopefully your next pregnancy is easier for you :hugs:
> 
> So ladies, I still haven't gotten AF yet...normally I'd be happy but I would like it to come soon so I can start tracking my cycles and don't go into TTC blind. Last pregnancy we decided to TTC the day before I found out I was already pregnant so I already know a whole lot of nothing about actively TTC....not being able to tell when I'm ovulating wouldn't really make the whole thing easier.

Thank you :hugs:

I am even more excited now I have found you ladies to chat to as think I am becoming obsessed spend my evenings researching HG and how to be pro-active but glad I have found nice thread so I can concentrate on positives of all you ladies progress. 

Have most of you ladies come off the Pill? I am definitely waiting to come off in end of August as I can not risk any slip ups! Need to enjoy Florida then get busy! :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

HGSurvivor - Sorry to hear you had such a tough time with your pregnancy, fingers crossed your next pregnancy won't be so tough on you :hugs:

Theraphosidae - You may not get your AF if you are exclusively breastfeeding.


----------



## angiepie

HG, I've never been on the pill. We use condoms, so it's a bit hard to have a slip up. Although we don't really want to have a slip up anyway.


----------



## Kallie3000

Hey there! This is my first forum post. I am waiting to start trying until late September. I write a BIG exam mid-September, and even though I'd love to start TTC now, if I get distracted from the test it would be a disaster (it is only done once a year!) Once I'm done the test (assuming I pass!) it will mean a lot for my career, so money will be less of a concern than it would be now. I am excited though, that it is finally 2013... I have been looking at baby books and listening to pregnancy podcasts since October '12!


----------



## ljo1984

Welcome.

HG I really really hope your next pregnancy is hyperemisis free, so you can enjoy it, that must of been tough going, all that time. Massive hugs. 

Kallie good luck with your exam, hope you pass with flying colours so you can start your family  what sort if subject is it on? X


----------



## Excalibur

Kallie - :hi: Welcome to BnB and welcome to the thread :hugs:

Good luck for your exam :D


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks ladies,

Hope everyone is fine tonight. Was away shopping with my mini me today she cracks you up she was choosing me stuff for our hols in the summer and holding them up against her doing her catwalk walk then noticing everyone watching her LOL was total bargain hunting, came out of New look with £150 worth of clothes and paid £20! 

I can't wait to share this pregnancy with her even if I am ill with it!, we were picking a baby present in baby shop last week and she was trying out all the prams saying 'mummy I would love a baby brother or sister' can't wait till it really happens so we can tell her


----------



## ljo1984

Awwww I bet she will be so over the moon


----------



## Excalibur

Aww that is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## addy1

HG, I really feel for you! I was sick with both my pregnancies, but nothing I couldn't handle. I puked everyday until around the 22 week mark with both, but I always felt ok afterward. Do you have a greater chance of getting it again, or is it luck of the draw?? Also, giving my dd a sister was the best decision I ever made:)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have a horrible vomit phobia.. I'm very nervous about the aspect of getting morning sickness, but I want a baby, so I guess i'll have to deal with it!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

addy1 said:


> HG, I really feel for you! I was sick with both my pregnancies, but nothing I couldn't handle. I puked everyday until around the 22 week mark with both, but I always felt ok afterward. Do you have a greater chance of getting it again, or is it luck of the draw?? Also, giving my dd a sister was the best decision I ever made:)

You have a much higher chance like 80% but most people I have talked too have got it with all pregnancies I must just be too hormonal! I was so ill and was signed off work pretty much full 9 months showing face when I could so not to use up all my sick pay allowance, I got through it and had big healthy girl and although I am scared to go back I am excited and know I have the strength to cope will just be if I need to be hospitalized as not good patient but if I can deal with it in my own home then I will feel better. The Doctors didn't know too much and I was left far too long with out medication I am hoping if it is made availible for when I need to take it even at 4 weeks then it may help me keep fluids down they are not too worried about food as amazingly baby survives off your body fat so just have to make sure plenty of it LOL 

CantHrdlyWait, we all have phobias and I am sure everything will go smoothly and you will cope with the MS, I have huge phobia of needles and had to be held down by my Mum, Dr and 2 nurses to get IV drip put in the first time I was admitted by the end of 9 months I was holding out my arm to them! That fear I suppose is back for when we try this time but you realize how strong women are one you go through pregnancy and childbirth good luck when time comes and hopefully we will all be pregnant at around same time and can support one another x:hugs:


----------



## oceania

Hi Ladies, I'm soo excited to be joining you here. I have a doctors appointment on march 28th to get me on the surgery queue to fix my underdeveloped boobs (yay free boob job by the government :haha:) as I decided it will be better to get it done now than after kids cause of the recovery time etc. Anyhow the queue is around 6 months so I think I'll have my operation in early october and we will be TTC from there once I have recovered enough to dtd lol. I really
was surprised that my DH finally agreed to give me a date for it. :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Oceania - :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

Hope everything goes well with your boob surgery :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

HG- You are right!! I NEVER get sick. Literally the last time I vomitted, I was in kindergarden! I'm now 26! So I think it's more about I just don't remember what it's like! I hate feeling sick, but I when I do, I NEVER throw up. I also worry..will I know when I'm going to get sick? will I have enough time to run somewhere? What if i'm in public??

I also have a bit of anxiety... LOL


----------



## theraphosidae

I found I had enough time to get somewhere when I felt nauseous. When I started feeling it I would start making my way to a washroom because there was no just feeling nauseous and not throwing up...vomiting always happened. But I always felt so much better and SO hungry immediately after. I remember one time I was eating a bagel with peanut butter, ate half, threw it up, then proceeded to scarf down the rest of my bagel :haha: I think then I made another one.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I think my bigger fear, is vomitting in public! LOL I mean, i know I can get past that part, but always worrying if it's going to happen while i'm out is another problem all together. haha


----------



## ljo1984

With all three I had MS was always first thing in the morning mad how you can be sick with nothing in your stomach!! Apart from the odd occasions when it happened later in the day. First two times it was only in first tri but my last one went on for 20 weeks! Although my Down's syndrome bloods came back high risk and one on the things they test is hcg, which was very high and the downs counsellor said that will be why I had prolonged nausea and sickness!


----------



## Kallie3000

ljo1984 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> HG I really really hope your next pregnancy is hyperemisis free, so you can enjoy it, that must of been tough going, all that time. Massive hugs.
> 
> Kallie good luck with your exam, hope you pass with flying colours so you can start your family  what sort if subject is it on? X

It will be the UFE exam to become a Chartered Accountant. I want to start TTC before I get my marks back in December, so that we don't have any reason to delay even more if I don't pass the exam! My husband says there is no way that will happen though, he believes in me :D The idea of studying through morning sickness sounds terrible, otherwise I'd be TTC with my husband right now!!


----------



## ljo1984

Lol yeh not nice!! I did a years course to top up my advanced diploma to a degree and was pregnant twice during that time and suffered a mmc!! Sure I'd of got an even better mark had I been able to concentrate more. But in my job a degree is a degree they don't look at what you got so that's ok ha ha. 
I'm sure you'll pass and you'll get a lovely bfp as a gift for all your hard work. Xx


----------



## Kallie3000

Thank you! Funny thing: I had an important, though somewhat smaller exam the day before my wedding and passed with flying colours - maybe I'd work well under pressure!!!


----------



## addy1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> HG- You are right!! I NEVER get sick. Literally the last time I vomitted, I was in kindergarden! I'm now 26! So I think it's more about I just don't remember what it's like! I hate feeling sick, but I when I do, I NEVER throw up. I also worry..will I know when I'm going to get sick? will I have enough time to run somewhere? What if i'm in public??
> 
> I also have a bit of anxiety... LOL

I have got sick in the car, on my way to work, in parking lots....Lol. :haha:

I just had to laugh at myself and be thankful it was for a very good reason:) You may be one of the lucky ones and not get sick!


----------



## ladybrixton

Hello ladies!

I'm back after a few weeks absence for moving into our new house (yay!!!). I hope I haven't missed too much. We're so nearly in March, which is brilliant for two reasons - my little boy turns one and we are one month closer to our TTC months. For me (going for November) I'll only be 8 months away. Feels a lot less than the 1.5 years I was originally facing.

Welcome all newcomers!

HGsurvivor - wow! You have such strength to get through such an experience while having medical professionals try to belittle the experiences you were going through by telling you they were psychological. That seems incredibly unprofessional on their part! I'm glad you found us. I also really admire your devotion to your daughter, to go through something that may be as difficult as the last time to make her happy is truly wonderful.

theraphosidae - I too am still breastfeeding and waiting for my periods to return. My son is 11 months old (soon 1!) and mine haven't come back yet. I too would usually be happy with the absence, but I want to know that everything still works down there in preparation for trying in autumn. I hope that as soon as I stop breastfeeding (plan to get to 12 months, then wean him off over the course of a few weeks) they come back, otherwise I'll be worried.


----------



## ladybrixton

As for being sick in pregnancy, I was so incredibly lucky last time and only had one slight wave of nausea the entire time. 

I tend never to be sick normally - the only times I have ever been sick were a few times while highly highly drunk, a couple of times in childhood and one day where I couldn't stop being sick because I had gastric flu. I don't even have a normal gag reflex - as in the past on a few occasions when I have been overly drunk and feeling nauseous I have tried to make myself be sick and in a stupid drunken state have shover my whole hand to back of my throat only to have nothing happen! 

I am worried about what will happen if I have bad ms in my next pregnancy. With my mum's three pregnancies her ms started as mine did - non existent - and got worse with each baby. By the time I came along last she had ms the entire pregnancy. As someone who isn't usually sick very often the thought of being sick a lot is quite frightening.

x


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies.. I too am breastfeeding and my dd is nearly 11 months. AF returned when she was around 9 months which makes it even harder because I am so broody every time!


----------



## addy1

capegirl7 said:


> Hey ladies.. I too am breastfeeding and my dd is nearly 11 months. AF returned when she was around 9 months which makes it even harder because I am so broody every time!

Mine returned at 7 months! I was hoping it would have stayed away a bit longer! My dd is just over 11 months. How long are you all planning on b'feeding for? I go back to work in a month, so I am nervous how it will all work out. She is still nursing every 3-4 hours.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm so jealous!! AF arrived around 7 month both times. This time I kept feeding through night etc in a hope it'll give me longer but nope!! Grrrr.


----------



## Excalibur

AF arrived back for me at around 7 weeks pp, I only breastfed for 2 weeks though as Tyler was struggling to latch on because he has a tongue tie :(


----------



## DanteBella

I am praying and hoping that after my Mymectomy in July everything goes well and we can start trying in Oct!! I told my doctor my dream of becoming a mommy will be in his hands....no pressure :winkwink:

This is an awesome thread! Great to talk to other ladies who are looking to try towards the end of 2013 :)


----------



## ladybrixton

Excalibur - I know how tough a tongue tie is. It can make breastfeeding the most painful experience can't it? My son's wasn't identified by midwife even though I explained how painful breastfeeding was and showed her my severely damaged nipples. She was looking for the typical tip of the tongue type tongue tie, but my son's was a posterior one. 80% of his tongue was attached to the bottom of his mouth. We finally got it seen to after a private osteopath identified it when he was 6 weeks old. After it was cut things got a lot better, but those first few weeks were one of the most painful experiences of my life!! I would howl every time my son latched on - which was every other gulp or so as due to the tongue tie he kept coming off. My advice to anyone with a baby with tongue tie is to get it seen to immediately and after that it is very possible to breastfeed without the pain. 

Welcome Dantebella, hope everything goes well in July.

x


----------



## Excalibur

Ladybrixton - Yeah Breastfeeding with a baby who has a tongue tie can be quite painful, mine were really sore at one point and bleeding, I got some lanolin nipple cream and it helped loads, I just kept caking it on my nipples. Tyler kept coming off aswell, therefore he wasn't getting enough milk so we had no choice but to switch to formula as he wasn't settling as he was constantly hungry. He has been a hell of a lot better ever since. Sorry to hear that your little ones tongue tie wasn't picked up straight away, you might not have struggled as much as you did if it was identified sooner. Tyler seems to be doing just fine on bottles and when we had our 6-8 week checkup, the Doctor didn't mention anything about getting it treated? Maybe she wasn't worried about it?


----------



## Kallie3000

Is anyone else doing their best to NOT talk to their husband about WTT? My DH and I have talked a bit, of course, and he's on board, but I know if I talked to him about even 1/10 of the things I think about and the plan I have and the research I've done... he'd think I was absolutely crazy!


----------



## Doodlebug28

Hey! I will be trying for my first in October! It seems SO far away!! @Kallie3000 I know exactly what you mean...I am trying to research everything but I try to do it on the DL so he doesn't think I am crazy!


----------



## ljo1984

I don't talk alot about it with oh but we do from time to time.  so AF should be here next week then that's another one out of the way on my ttc count down ha ha.


----------



## Excalibur

Me and my OH would start TTC #2 now given the chance :haha: So broody! :blush:


----------



## theraphosidae

We talk about it ALL. THE. TIME. hahaha....he brings it up more often than I do. I think he's just looking forward to the babymaking process. He feels he got duped last time since I found out I was already pregnant the day after we decided to TTC :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela has a tongue tie also. I was using nipple shields to get her to latch. It was the sugar levels not regulating that caused nipple confusion as she had to have bottles when my milk supply wasn't in. Then I was pumping nothing like crazy and I couldn't handle the painful contractions. Either way it wasn't fun. I could've kept going, but didn't see the point if baby and I were both frustrated.

DH mentioned TTC the other day... but I'm not ready right now. We haven't even DTD yet since Zoela and I'm waiting on my first AF. But, its good to know he's ready. It's so exciting dreaming about #3.


----------



## Kallie3000

theraphosidae said:


> We talk about it ALL. THE. TIME. hahaha....he brings it up more often than I do. I think he's just looking forward to the babymaking process. He feels he got duped last time since I found out I was already pregnant the day after we decided to TTC :haha:

My OH and I actually talked about it a little last night - I'm easing him in to the idea that it is THIS YEAR so I should be allowed to start obsessing right? ;) he's actually really great, he's all for babies after my exam, he's just a lit more laid back than I am so doesn't want to talk about it ALL the time (even though I think about it all the time!!!)


----------



## ladybrixton

We seem to go through phases of it coming up every day, to then not for a few weeks. We talk quite a bit about names - that conversation comes up frequently, though arguably less so now we're totally set on both girl and boys names. We've just moved to our new house and it's coming up in conversation when we talk about what to do with rooms. My husband knows how I want to go about TTC in order to try and sway for a girl (though highly unlikely to actually work) and he's all for it, but just as dubious as I am that it will work. We talk about this sometimes when I've done some research and found something new. I try not to bombard him with most my baby thoughts, as I think it would either overwhelm him or drive his mad!

x


----------



## theraphosidae

We have names picked too and I'm kind of sad about it, even though I LOVE the names we have picked. One of my favourite parts of being pregnant was the excitement of picking a name. I'm not 100% set in stone for my boys name though so if it's a boy I'll definitely look at names. My girl name is totally concrete though.


----------



## Jlh05

Hey!!! 
WTT in end of this year, my oh and I decided and agreed only just and I am soooo exciting! 
We got the girl and boy names already been chosen too.
Bring it on Autumn! :D


----------



## Excalibur

September - December will be here before we know it ladies, can't believe it's nearly March already!! :shock:


----------



## toffee87

I know, I'm 26 in a couple of weeks time! eeeek.


----------



## Excalibur

Yay :D I'll be turning 24 in April :happydance:


----------



## theraphosidae

I'll be 24 in October...and Callum was conceived on my 22nd birthday. October is clearly the best month ever :haha:


----------



## tori0713

I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you ladies! Trying for a May-July baby! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Aww what a day to concieve your baby! :happydance:


----------



## ladybrixton

theraphosidae said:


> We have names picked too and I'm kind of sad about it, even though I LOVE the names we have picked. One of my favourite parts of being pregnant was the excitement of picking a name. I'm not 100% set in stone for my boys name though so if it's a boy I'll definitely look at names. My girl name is totally concrete though.

What are your names? We're the other way round, we are 100% agreed on boy - Theo Edward. My husband though, keeps conveniently forgetting that we have agreed on our girl name several times before - Isla Charlotte. He still keeps harking back to when we had Imogen as our girl choice, though I have since gone off it slightly, so we had the whole 'what shall we have' talk and agreed on Isla. He's so funny.

I too loved the name talk during pregnancy, but have enjoyed talking about it in-between just as much I think.

x


----------



## theraphosidae

Ooh I love the name Theo. 

Our girl name is Bronwyn Adelaide. Not changing. At all. :haha:

Our boy name is Declan Thomas. I really like Declan but my favourite boys name is Thaddeus...OH doesn't really like it but I'm still trying to convince him.


----------



## Excalibur

If we have a girl, we are calling her Ruby May :cloud9:


----------



## crayoncrittle

We've got about 4 girls names in mind but boys names, nothing. We have a few we don't hate, and some family ones for middle names. Boys names are so hard for us to choose!


----------



## Excalibur

I must admit..boys names are a lot tougher than girls :haha:


----------



## theraphosidae

I actually found girls names to be harder than boys.


----------



## mara16jade

I have my annual/ pre-conception check up tomorrow! :happydance:

I'll find out what vaccines I need and already have....and other than that, I'm sure it'll be pretty pointless. lol I'm already on prenatal vits, work out and watch what I eat. So yeah.... guess we'll see what else they would like me to do. Probably get my weight down (current bmi is 26, ugh!).


----------



## addy1

I too find boys names hard! Good thing I have had two girls:) I think I have 4 more girl names I would use, but only a few boys names I would consider. So much harder!! LOL.


----------



## toffee87

I find it hard to think of any girls names. Our boys names are Matthew and William!


----------



## angiepie

I also can think of plenty of girl names but have a hard time finding boy names! I'm really picky though and don't like any. My problem is I want them to be unique and uncommon, but not weird and also not hard to spell or pronounce (my name [Angelica] has always been spelled or pronounced wrongly). I really love Ruby for a girl a Harrison for a boy, but I feel like they're too common these days. And I sometimes have a hard time convincing DF with some of my more obscure choices. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: I love the name Ruby May :) I also find girl names easier than boy names...

#3 is our last planned so we are going with a name after DH, both my girls are named after me or my side of the family. :) Girl: Jacey Elaine Boy: Jason Wyatt. 

I'm leaving this thread... As I know its crazy, but we have moved to NTNP!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you hun :D 

Love your baby name choices :cloud9:

Omg yay for NTNP! Good luck :happydance: Keep us informed won't you? :D


----------



## Kallie3000

I just bought "taking charge of your fertility" and "what to expect the first year" (I've already read "what to expect when you're expecting", twice). My husband saw what I'd bought and said "I knew it'd be baby books!". I asked him if he thought I was being silly, as we are WTT until the fall, and he said "nope!" and just smiled. I guess boys have to be patient when WTT too!! It was so nice to hear the confirmation that he is looking forward to it (even if maybe not as crazy much as I am, haha)


----------



## addy1

You can never be too prepared!! LOL. 

It is really exciting whether it is your first baby or your second+! I can't wait to add another member to our family, as it has been so great seeing my two girls interact with each other. Now that our baby is almost one, they are really starting to play with each other and it is so cute! Can't wait to see if we will have a trio of little girls, or if a little boy will be added to our house:)


----------



## Kallie3000

How many kids do you want total? This is a question for everyone, actually :) I would want either two or four (with no odd numbers). In all my books growing up there were always four kids who would go off on adventures together, and I loved that idea!


----------



## addy1

We will have three:) As much as I love babies and would never wish time away, I am looking forward to being out of that stage and onto the next!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm thinking 4  after that I think it would be good bye to holidays abroad ha ha. X


----------



## toffee87

2 or 3


----------



## Leinzlove

3... excited about TTC our last! :)

Ex: I don't mind sticking around. I just don't want to be having a pg ticker in here while others are WTT. And I'm hoping I fall pg straight away. :) 

DD#1: PG first attempt NTNP
DD#2: 8 months with a loss

So, my journey hasn't been the easiest, nor the hardest. And who knows how journey #3will be.


----------



## theraphosidae

We originally planned on only having 2 but after having Callum I want three. I can't imagine going through all of these stages only one more time. OH was pretty set on two, but has said that after we have #2 we can talk about having a third! Yay!


----------



## angiepie

In an ideal world where money and housing and energy wasn't a problem, I'd probably have 10+ kids. :haha:

Realistically, our max is 3, but I'm happy with 2. I've got 2 as my goal, then if we still want another, we can try for a third.


----------



## Leinzlove

After I had #1, I knew I wanted three but thought I would be sad when the time came for our last. However, after having #2, I knew that 3 would be a welcomed last and I'd be so happy our family was complete. :)


----------



## ljo1984

I originally wanted 3, while in labour with dd1 I was on pitocin which was just pure evil lol n I remember saying to oh, I'm only having two now!! Ha ha but a couple hours after she was born I'd forgotten about that and went back to three!! After a natural labour with dd2 I'd happily have a 100 babies!! But I really can't imagine only ever doing pregnancy and labour one more time so 4 sounds a good number. I'm dreading the day that its set in stone I'll never be pregnant again, I love it so much!! :-( I'd happily be a surrogate (using others eggs) but oh says no way!!

Well I'm another AF down!! About 4 more to go until ttc!! That sounds so close lol.


----------



## Andi28

Hi can I join you ladies?
My WTT was originally June 2013 and then last month we moved it to June 2014:nope: which I wasn't too sure about but now we are back to 2013 and September/October time so I am very excited!!!!:happydance:

We will be trying for our first and all I can do is read up on EVERYTHING!


----------



## theraphosidae

Andi28 said:


> Hi can I join you ladies?
> My WTT was originally June 2013 and then last month we moved it to June 2014:nope: which I wasn't too sure about but now we are back to 2013 and September/October time so I am very excited!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We will be trying for our first and all I can do is read up on EVERYTHING!

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## addy1

Andi28 said:


> Hi can I join you ladies?
> My WTT was originally June 2013 and then last month we moved it to June 2014:nope: which I wasn't too sure about but now we are back to 2013 and September/October time so I am very excited!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We will be trying for our first and all I can do is read up on EVERYTHING!

Hi!!:wave:


----------



## Andi28

Thank you!

I don't think September can come quick enough. I keep finding myself looking at prams, nursery items and names - am I normal?!lol :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

We always said that we would like 2 children, if we fell on with a 3rd then it wouldn't be a problem but then would have to try for a 4th as I don't like odd numbers :haha:

Leinz - I'm sure the other ladies would be delighted to follow your journey, I know I'm excited :haha:

Andi - Welcome :hi:


----------



## Leinzlove

Andi28 said:


> Hi can I join you ladies?
> My WTT was originally June 2013 and then last month we moved it to June 2014:nope: which I wasn't too sure about but now we are back to 2013 and September/October time so I am very excited!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We will be trying for our first and all I can do is read up on EVERYTHING!

Amazing news! :cloud9:! 

Ex: Thanks hun. I didn't think about odd numbers. But, I doubt 4 is in my cards unless one takes us by surprise. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - You're welcome hun. You never know, you may be blessed with a surprise :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't we know it. Thats why we are stopping with 3, in case there is a surprise. Don't think I could handle 5. :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm sure if it came to it, you would find your inner strength and manage :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah, I would. I couldn't see any other options other than having my baby. And I'm planning Essure when I feel I'm to old to parent again. I don't go for birth control. Then again DH and I were together 6 years using the pull out method with no surprises before we tried for DD 1.


----------



## Excalibur

There you go then :D I'm not sure what Essure is hun? We are using the pull out method so if we have any surprises then that's ok :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

We are pull out method also right now. I don't really want to be pg before first AF. Not totally sure what it entails something they insert permanently to block your tubes. Its done in the office and isn't surgical. It's final, and can be done anytime. My Dr. highly reccommends it when your family is complete. I've only heard a lil bit about it as I'm not getting it for about 10 years yet. And who knows maybe something better will be available then.


----------



## Excalibur

I don't blame you. I have already had my first AF pp and I'm due my second AF tomorrow but so far..no signs of it :wacko: We bought some PG tests the other day just incase :haha: 

That sounds like quite a simple procedure to be honest, like you said, there might be something better out by the time you are thinking of having it done :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats funny EX: I ordered my PG tests offline yesterday for when the time comes. It can take awhile for your cycle to regulate or it can be longer now. DD #1, I was the perfect 28 days and after her I was 32-34 days.

I'm just going to see how it goes. I'm starting OPK 10 days after AF. I'm don't hold high expectations for cycle 1. But, I'm excited to see how my body is acting.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Little late here.. but I want atleast 2 kids. My FI is the oldest of 3 and he loves having siblings. I'm an only child and always missed having siblings.


----------



## ladybrixton

Leinz - congrats on moving to NTNP!! Hope it all happens instantly for you!

As for number of babies, we want three. Well is say "we" want, but originally it was just I and it's taken a while, but I've talked my husband round. He's from a family of two and I'm from a family of three and we both wanted what we'd grown up with. He knows how strong willed I am though and has given in :blush:

I am also secretly hoping for a surprise on the third to end up with four, but wouldn't plan for four as I know three is pushing my husband. If we got two for the price of one on the last try then it would be a delightful amazing stroke of luck on my part. I know he would handle it fine - he is an amazing father. It would be a push financially, but I think it would be okay.

x


----------



## ladybrixton

Excalibur said:


> I don't blame you. I have already had my first AF pp and I'm due my second AF tomorrow but so far..no signs of it :wacko: We bought some PG tests the other day just incase :haha:
> 
> That sounds like quite a simple procedure to be honest, like you said, there might be something better out by the time you are thinking of having it done :D

Hehe, I too am a testaholic, though my periods aren't back yet and I test every few weeks because I see signs everywhere. Let us know what the test says!

x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join your thread. I am just recently back onto BNB after having my son almost a year ago. It wasn't until about a month ago that I started getting broody again for number 2 and started stalking this website again lol. 

So a little about me... I'm 25 (26 in April), married for 2.5 years and my son will be one on the 19th of March. It's amazing how fast this year has gone. Anyway we'd like about two and a half years between our kids so we've decided to start trying for #2 in September.


----------



## capegirl7

Welcome!! We are very similar! My dd will turn one April 6! And have been married for 2.5 years also :) We are going to start TTC September as well :)


----------



## theraphosidae

Welcome Joanna! I'm from Ontario too :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow we are similar capegirl. Hi theraphosidae, where abouts are you in Ontario? I'm from Brockville (outside Ottawa), I bet your looking forwards to spring arriving too lol.


----------



## theraphosidae

Joannaxoxo said:


> Wow we are similar capegirl. Hi theraphosidae, where abouts are you in Ontario? I'm from Brockville (outside Ottawa), I bet your looking forwards to spring arriving too lol.

I'm in Ottawa...I moved here a couple years ago from North Bay. I love it so far. I can't wait for spring, I hate winter so much and am ready for it to be over,


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am excited to just get out of the house and take DS out for a walk, it's not so easy with the snow on the sidewalks. 

I see that your both still breastfeeding (congrats by the way) has your periods returned to normal yet? I breast fed until he was 9 months - only stopped because he was loosing interest and had a lot of teeth and was biting me lots. The reason I'm asking is just that I've had my period since September (DS was 6 months) and its still not regular yet, coming about every 30 to 40 days and it used to come every 29ish days. I just want them to be back to normal by our TTC date.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Great minds think alike huh? I am due my second AF today but so far no sign of her, I have had some mild cramps though so I think she may be on her way. You never know, you are very fertile after giving birth as you probably already know so, good luck :winkwink:

Ladybrixton - Can't beat poas haha! Aww I don't blame you, I remember the cycle I got my BFP, I tested from 1DPO :rofl: If there is no sign of AF tomorrow morning then I'll be doing a test I think so I'll let you know how it goes :winkwink: 

Joanna - :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## theraphosidae

Joannaxoxo said:


> I am excited to just get out of the house and take DS out for a walk, it's not so easy with the snow on the sidewalks.
> 
> I see that your both still breastfeeding (congrats by the way) has your periods returned to normal yet? I breast fed until he was 9 months - only stopped because he was loosing interest and had a lot of teeth and was biting me lots. The reason I'm asking is just that I've had my period since September (DS was 6 months) and its still not regular yet, coming about every 30 to 40 days and it used to come every 29ish days. I just want them to be back to normal by our TTC date.

I can't help you with the period question...I haven't gotten it yet. I'm hoping to get it soon though as I want to track my cycles for a few months before we start TTC.


----------



## capegirl7

I got my period back around 9 months. I've had two cycles and they both arrived within 30 days of each other. They seem pretty regular so far but keeping an eye on it!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That's great capegirl. Right now it's been 31 days since my last AF, I don't think I'm pregnant so I'm not too worried or hopeful lol. I guess I just have to wait it out, it sure is taking my body a long time to get back to its original cycles.


----------



## Leinzlove

AF has returned! A day shy of 7 weeks pp.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I'm sure that's exactly when my AF arrived! I'm still waiting for my second one, I was due yesterday :shock:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm still waiting for mine, it was due on Saturday, so it's now 4 days late. I've been having cramps for like a week now too.


----------



## Excalibur

Joanna - I have been having cramps too, I think she may arrive today to be honest, if she doesn't then I'll be very shocked :wacko:


----------



## ladybrixton

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join your thread. I am just recently back onto BNB after having my son almost a year ago. It wasn't until about a month ago that I started getting broody again for number 2 and started stalking this website again lol.
> 
> So a little about me... I'm 25 (26 in April), married for 2.5 years and my son will be one on the 19th of March. It's amazing how fast this year has gone. Anyway we'd like about two and a half years between our kids so we've decided to start trying for #2 in September.

Hi and welcome! We're very similar too. I have a little boy who will be 1 on the 16th of March and we're trying in November for a 2.5 year age gap too. We've been married two years now.

x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi lady, wow we are similar... My DS's birthday is the 19th. 

Well AF arrived this afternoon, not bad I guess since its only been 31 days since my last. It seems to be getting more regular again. 

A question for you guys, is there anything you planning on doing closer to your TTC date that will help you conceive? I would like to start taking my prenatal vitamins and charting my temperature for ovulation. I would also like to cut down my caffeine intake as I have tea everyday and the occasional Pepsi or alcoholic drink.


----------



## angiepie

I'm doing lots even though we will be NTNP. I'm already taking fish oil, cinnamon and turmeric daily, and then I've got prenatals I'll start taking in May. And I try to take maca root and chia every day, too, and I'm drinking RLT with breakfast. I also started going to the gym and am doing yoga/pilates, as well as trying to meditate when I remember but I am terrible at remembering. I also don't eat sugar (mostly) and try to stay away from dairy, and I already don't drink caffeine or alcohol. I'm also trying to get DF to eat walnuts and stop drinking in May, and convince him to come to the gym once a week (he's already fit though).


----------



## theraphosidae

I'm not going to do much to be honest. If AF comes back I'll chart that just to see when I ovulate, and I'll probably start pre-natals in June or so. I already don't drink much caffeine or alcohol because I BF. OH wants to take a more relaxed approach for the first few months and then if we don't conceive start temping and all that but we'll see.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was taking prenatals every day but i've fallen off the wagon lately. I think i'm going to start tracking after this AF is over, and start taking my prenatals seriously in May. I haven't really thought about anything for my OH to do.


----------



## Excalibur

I will start taking pre natal vitamins about 3 month prior to TTC and also when I get my second AF (which was due yesterday) I'm going to start Charting my temps again :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The things I had DH do last time we were TTCing was for him not to take hot showers or baths (can mess up sperm count) and for him to stop drinking energy drinks (my guy doesn't drink alcohol but drinks a lot of energy drinks, yuck.


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm trying to lose weight, take vitamins (regular ones for now, start prenatals in June), and get fit. I don't think my husband will have to do much, he is generally pretty healthy. We have started eating a mostly vegetarian diet lately, and I bought an elliptical machine with my air miles!


----------



## addy1

Looks like there are a few of us with "almost one year olds"! Hard to believe, and does it ever go by quickly! 

When TTC our first DD, I came off the pill and it took a very long time for my cycles to regulate (only had one period in 18 months). I started seeing an OB and was looking into various testing to see what the problem was. I had an HSG performed to look for a blockage in my tubes, and ended up getting pregnant shortly after. My cycles came back regularly after I had my daughter luckily! I never did go back on the pill, and probably never will! I easily conceived again, but sadly it ended in m/c. I got pregnant with my second daughter on the first try! Hoping to be lucky again this November!! 

I always start taking pre-natals 3 months in advance, and eat a lot better while TTC and pregnant! I don't drink or smoke, but do drink coffee and will cut back again:) Other then that, we do not do anything else!


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of lucky, sticky, baby :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## crayoncrittle

Well, looks like we'll be starting TTC in April, though I was cheeky and asked hubby if we could start a few days early because "Easter is such a beautiful time to start a baby". So not going back on the pill after AF this month...Pretty excited but also nerrrrrrvous! 

Gonna miss you lovely ladies too :( Probably still hang around this thread if I'm honest!! haha


----------



## Excalibur

Crayon - Yay for starting TTC in April, my birthday month :winkwink:

I hope you do stick around and keep us updated on your TTC and Pregnancy journey :D


----------



## crayoncrittle

Just going to have a whine for a minute. 
Obviously, I really want a baby. DH and I both do. But I get frustrated when I get upset about it and he doesn't say anything. And I've told him that even if he's not sure what to say it's better to say anything than just ignore it...
Like, a girl we know just announced her pregnancy, and I was very obviously upset, and he was just like "aw, ok goodnight!" And rolled over. And I said "now would be a good time to say something" and he said "ok like what?" And I suggested he tried think of something himself, anyway he didn't say anything and I was just getting mad at him and said "something like 'don't worry, it'll be our turn soon' would be good, or even 'its ok' would do" and he said "ok...."
Then he sill didn't say anything so I turned off the light and said "and you're still not saying anything. Nice." And he said "I'm sorry" and I was mad so I said very grumpily "you didn't even try!" 

Gah
It just frustrates me so much that he doesn't seem to understand someone else is getting what I desperately desperately want, you can't just roll over!!! Say something!!!! 

Does anyone else have a CLUELESS DH/OH?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I can't say the same for my DH sorry, not in the same sense about saying things when he knows I'm angry. He is good at cheering me up, don't get my wrong he can really make me mad with other things. I do know how you feel, before my son I felt the same as you... It's such a hard time waiting for TTCing when it's all you can think of. Your time will come soon, 5 months isn't that long really. I have been avoiding this site for the last 2 days just to put TTCing out of my mind a bit. I feel like I need a distraction from WTT thoughts, though I am lucky I have my son, he sure keeps me busy. Good luck, I hope your OH thinks of something good to say to cheer you up, if not then you always have us to tell your feelings to.


----------



## capegirl7

Yay for starting in April!!! My DH wants to try every month and it's me who says we have to wait. Although I would LOVE to try now, I know that August is the best month to try for us with the age difference, my work, and I am the matron of honor in a wedding in October and my dress needs to fit!


----------



## Excalibur

Crayon - I'm really sorry to hear that your partner doesn't understand you as much as you would like him to. I can't really say the same for my OH either as he would try now if he could, I mean there is nothing stopping us really..just want to enjoy Tyler first and obviously make sure my body is healed 100% :)


----------



## crayoncrittle

Gah I feel so mean or saying this now. I guess it's true though. A big cause of it is that he's autistic and sometimes doesn't know how to deal with things, so I shouldn't blame hi for it, but it still gets me upset!! 

Oh well, this is basically our last issue to work through... So that's a good thing lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, I joined earlier, than we decided to TTC but than we came to the conclusion...that we would really like to go on our honeymoon in January of 2014, so starting in December we are going to start NTNP, we really don't want to be in a hurry to have another child, as we have realized when you start TTC, you really don't know when you are going to become pregnant. 

I have a doctors appointment to go on the Nuva Ring. I have heard numerous things about it, and the doctor thinks if I take starting now and ending in December, my period may become regular by it, so I will do whatever it takes...plus I am not good at taking pills everyday, and hubby confessed he hates using condoms. 

So I am back <3


----------



## Excalibur

Crayon - Everyone is entitled to a little rant every now and again hun :hugs:

Kittey - Glad you have made your decision to NTNP in December. Hope you feel a little better now you know what the plan of attack is etc :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Excalibur said:


> Crayon - Everyone is entitled to a little rant every now and again hun :hugs:
> 
> Kittey - Glad you have made your decision to NTNP in December. Hope you feel a little better now you know what the plan of attack is etc :hugs:

Thank you so much for the input, I can't thank you enough. :hugs: I feel a whole lot better, now I can focus my attention on Gavin, and look forward to going on our honeymoon in January. I feel even better that someone I know has used the "nuva ring" and she went right back to regulated cycles after all of her kids, and her periods were worse than mine. So makes me feel better, Hubby and I have an attack to NTNP..and it feels great, to actually not just have 1 thing to look forward to but 2 as well. I felt guilty for even thinking about wanting another baby, plus Kyle's cousins wife is pregnant so I can get my baby fix with her little guy..for a while, she is due in May, but definitely will have the baby in April.


----------



## Excalibur

Kittey - You're more than welcome hun, that's what us ladies here are for :hugs: I really am glad that you feel better about everything, you don't need added stress/worry when looking after Gavin. Fingers crossed the Nuva Ring gets your cycles right back on track too :thumbup: Yay for Kyles cousins wife having a baby, hope you get lots of snuggles hehe :cloud9:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I have to admit that I am very glad we are WTT and that we haven't jumped into it yet. So last night my LO wouldn't go to sleep until 2am and then he had me up at 6:30 this morning! I am feeling like a zombie and might be slightly bitchy today haha. I'm just glad that we've made the decision to wait a few more months. Anyway, complaining over... I guess this is how I can pass the time WTT by thinking of times like this.


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh been there plenty of times!! Defo enough to extinguish the broody flame in you lol. My dd has only just started sleeping through the night in the last week or two. They can be exhausting!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know how you are feeling. Gavin was up and about, wanting to play the past 2 nights until about 1 am. It stinks. 

Last night, he cried about 5 times, I let him cry..for 5 minutes each, and he went right back to sleep, and he is just scrambling and talking around in his crib now...and it's 7:45 am...would be nice if he got back in to his rhythm, before these other dang teeth start popping through. 

I am glad we are WTT, some days I would like another one, but than I have to jump back to reality, if we were pregnant: we wouldn't be able to go on a honeymoon in January, and the baby would be a December baby, which I really don't want a Christmas baby...so all good things come to those who patiently wait.... <3


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. Me and DP are WTT in October for #1


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome laurac!

So glad you other ladies experience the same things with your LOs. My little guy has been sleeping through the night since nov but the odd night like last night he was up a lot. I think I'm ok getting up lots in the night when I'm used to it, like when he was a new born... But when he does things like last night I'm just not used to it so it makes me frustrated and tired. Anyway, glad to know I'm not alone and it defo makes me glad we are WTT right now :)


----------



## ladybrixton

Joannaxoxo said:


> Ok so I have to admit that I am very glad we are WTT and that we haven't jumped into it yet. So last night my LO wouldn't go to sleep until 2am and then he had me up at 6:30 this morning! I am feeling like a zombie and might be slightly bitchy today haha. I'm just glad that we've made the decision to wait a few more months. Anyway, complaining over... I guess this is how I can pass the time WTT by thinking of times like this.

I totally know what you mean! We've just come out of a two week period where our son would wake every 40 minutes through the night and most nights wake up around midnight and then stay up for a few hours (the worst was 1am - 7am at which point I had to go to work!). His molars are coming through and *fingers crossed* we seem to be out of that phase again. I was a zombie while he was in it though and I was very grateful that we have over a year until we have another newborn keeping us up all night. Most of the time I can't wait to TTC, but lack of sleep does change how I feel some days!

x


----------



## Excalibur

Laurac - Welcome :hi: 

Sorry to hear you ladies are not having much luck with your little ones sleeping through the night. I hope you all get a better nights sleep tonight ;)


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum recently just starting STTN again after almost 3 months of waking up several times a night. His bottom two teeth came through in that time so that was the major culprit. It seems his top two are coming in now too so I don't expect this to last for very long. I agree that the bad nights make me reconsider :haha: But then most of the time I'm so excited.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yup it's definitely teething that seems to do it, I dread when his molars come in lol, he's got his bottom 4 and top 4 teeth, so molars will be soon. So glad we will be completely out of that phase before we add another baby to this crazy household lol. Though its tough, I wouldn't change him for the world - cuddling before I put him to bed is my favourite part of the day :)


----------



## addy1

I often wonder how hard it will be with 3! My oldest daughter wakes frequently in the night with night terrors, and the baby gets up once a night. Throw in teething, colds and scary monsters....I am up so many times a night!! But this phase of life will be so short, so I will enjoy the 2am diaper changes and cuddles as long as I can!! Looking so forward to November:))) Just bought prenatals today...just incase;)


----------



## Boo44

I've just found this group! 

We have LO who is 8.5 months and would love #2 when he turns 2. He is a June baby and I would love another summer baby :) So we are WTT starting sept 13. Yay!!!


----------



## capegirl7

Welcome!! Hoping September comes soon :)


----------



## Excalibur

Boo - Welcome :hi: 

September will be here before you know it :winkwink:


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls! Am excited how fast it is coming :) OH keeps pretending he didn't realise we agreed sept and tries to push it slightly back. But I'm more for aug myself if he'll let me!! :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome boo! I'm new to this thread too, it's nice to see all these new fall TTC'ers. 

Now the next question is how do we all pass the time? Any ideas lol.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Hello ladies, can I join you? We're going to start trying baby #2 in November. We have a 3 year old darling little boy already, and have finally both got to the point where we want another :) I'm going to have my Mirena out in September and then go from there :) I can't wait to be pg again!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetcheeks - Hiya hun :hi:

Yay for TTC #2 in November. Lot's of :dust:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi sweetcheeks...cute name by the way :) 

Seems like November is so far away, but I know that the time is going to fly, if it ever gets nice outside...I am not liking the snow we got here. 

I am going to a doctors appointment today to discuss birth control, to see if it will regulate my cycles... :happydance:


----------



## addy1

Anyone else deal with irregular cycles? My cycles are so weird....30 days one month, 25 the next....seems there is no pattern or consistency. Is there anything out there that can help with that besides birth control pills??


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have irregular periods. The only way they have told me was to get on some type of birth control. I have tried birth control pills and they have not made me regular, so now I will be trying the Nuva Ring, but it's still a birth control. 

The doctor told me that having inconsistency cycles, are not really that uncommon. At least you are getting them every month, the only thing the doctor told me was if your period comes every 2 months, than something may be wrong with your cycles.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I've always been irregular. I'm on the mirena now so don't have a period :happydance: but before I got pregnant my cycles was always irregular. I always hated not knowing when aunt flo would come. :/


----------



## addy1

I am so scared of hormonal birth control because it took so long to get pregnant with my first daughter. My cycle took over 18 months to come back after being on birth control. I will go on something after my third child, because we will be done then. 

Would be nice to have a regular 28 day cycle!!


----------



## theraphosidae

I have also always been irregular. That's why I didn't find out I was pregnant the first time until I was 16 weeks along, I hadn't even noticed I didn't get my period. Everyone asks me that like "didn't you notice you missed your period?" but it honestly had never even crossed my mind. So I haven't had a period since August of 2011. How sweet is that :haha:


----------



## addy1

Wow, 16 weeks! I always thought that would be nice! I always worry and stress so much in the first trimester...would be nice to just skip it! There is no way I would not know though...I get so sick!


----------



## theraphosidae

addy1 said:


> Wow, 16 weeks! I always thought that would be nice! I always worry and stress so much in the first trimester...would be nice to just skip it! There is no way I would not know though...I get so sick!

The funny thing is I was SUPER sick haha! We went to the Dominican Republic at the beginning of January last year (I got pregnant in October, found out about it a few weeks after we got back from the trip) and I was throwing up several times a day so took a pregnancy test to make sure I wasn't pregnant since it was an all inclusive trip and didn't want to drink if I was pregnant. I had an old test that came in a 2 pack from a previous pregnancy 'scare' but it was expired, so the test was negative. So after that I didn't think I was pregnant but that there was something else wrong with me. OH was getting worried too as I was getting really dizzy as well and kept pushing me to go see a doctor and I kept putting it off. So yeah, I was about 16.5 weeks pregnant when I found out. Everyone at my work was like "I told you so". It was nice being almost halfway through, I was out of the first trimester which I liked because I would have been so worried the whole time. It also meant that I could tell everyone right away and we were close to finding out the gender. It also made my pregnancy seem really short. I would do it that way again for sure. Well, except the drinking in the Dominican, I was really worried about that, but he turned out fine.


----------



## mummy2be2012

Hi Ladies, We have set a date for TTC as 2nd December 2013!! 

I have a 14 month old and by the time this comes around she will be 2. We are going to start trying on holiday in Disneyworld. I Conceived very quickly with the first one (within 3 days of coming off contraceptive implant). This time we would like it to take a little longer so we can enjoy the TTC. I am currently loosing weight ready and would like to be a healthy weight. We had a difficult pregnancy so quite apprehensive about the next one!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi to all the new ladies. 

As for cycles being irregular, I may be of some hope to some of you who are still waiting for it to return to normal after having a baby. So for me my cycles before getting pregnant we're about 29 days, and currently the last cycle it was 32 days. So I'm happy to say that they are getting a bit more regular and even before they were never spot on 29 days so I'm thinking that 32 isn't far off. Plus with every cycle it seems to be getting a bit more back to normal... Plus we still have 6 months before TTC to get AF to be more like it was.


----------



## Excalibur

Mummy2be - That's great that you have set a date for TTC :happydance:


----------



## theraphosidae

So my mom called today (nothing new, she calls every day) and we're talking about me tracking cycles and so on and she says "well it's already March, why don't you just try now? It could take you 5-6 months to get pregnant". So then I told her no and she said "well how about in July...Callum will be a year old so it will be perfect"...had to disappoint her and tell her no again. This woman is grandbaby crazy.


----------



## Excalibur

theraphosidae - Aww bless lol! Your Mum sounds amazing :haha:


----------



## jessicatunnel

Cass, I actually keep trying to convince hubby to try like every week. Hahah.


----------



## ljo1984

Awwww it's not fair! You lot are trying to convince your oh's etc n I know if I said I wasn't to try right now mine would!! He even mentioned it a couple days back n I said ok but you'll be loosing £3,000 when you have to cancel the oz/nz tickets we've booked for nov-dec seen as I'd be due then!! Lol.
I'm not feeling good! Been feeling ill n all the time I have nausea!! Reminds me of morning sickness and that I'm not looking forward to that bit again :-( although they are totally worth it! Should be ovulating in next few days so starting opk's. can't have a whoopsie just yet ha ha.


----------



## Excalibur

ljo - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## addy1

I've been keeping track of my cycles for the last few months...shortest was 25 days and the longest was 31 (in 5 months of tracking). I'm 32 today....not sure what late would be.....but I am starting to get a little worried!! This would be A LOT sooner then we planned!!:wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

Thanks ex! I swear if I didn't know where I was at with my cycle I'd be thinking I'm pregnant lol.
Addy do you know when you ovulated or just tracking duration from AF to AF? If you don't know when you ovulated I'd either see it out a day or two more or it can't hurt to test lol


----------



## addy1

I am just tracking Af to Af right now, but do notice symptoms of ovulation....but I do not know exactly. I think it was somewhere around the first weekend in March give or take a few days. I am pretty sure I am not, as I feel some AF symptoms, but is still a bit hard on the nerves!!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm sure you'll be fine. I'd give it till Sunday in that case. I was like that for first few month then last month and this month I'm doing opk's. still not using any contraception though so just hoping for no accidents for next few month lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Don't you just hate it when you know your ovulating but can't do anything about it???
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/4207DB0D-72FD-46E1-BBCB-1FEA77830750-3209-000004F83FBBBE4C.jpg :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ljo - I've only started tracking my cycle this month so I haven't seen ovulation yet, but I'm sure I'm going to feel sad knowing I'm ovulating and can't do anything about it. 

On a happy note, DH and I might be TTCing starting in June! We had a talk last night and we decided sept is too long to wait and that by June we will know if we can financially have another child and also how well DS is doing. We had a hard winter due to being stuck in the house and just generally learning how to be new parents - the first year has certainly been harder then we thought. Anyway we've had a lot better days recently so it makes me happy that TTCing in June might be possible! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Joanna: that is so wonderful that you may start earlier :happydance: YAY. 

If it weren't for our honeymoon all planned and booked in January; we would start trying when Gavin turns 1. But I figure, Gavin will be a little older...and even more well behaved than he already is now :haha: (*crosses fingers*)


----------



## ljo1984

Lol love the wishful thinking kittey


----------



## KitteyKat2010

LOL...I know :) knowing my luck he will be worse than he is now. Since he is such a great baby now...I can just imagine what he is going to be like when he starts crawling.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Today DS is a crying none sleeping mess. I am guessing its teething and now of course he is also tired, poor guy. 

Kittey - my guy started crawling about 7 months and hasn't stopped lol. He is so fast at crawling that he has no interest in walking, pulls himself up onto everything though. Be happy he isn't crawling yet as they get into everything lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Defo enjoy the time they stay still!! Dd2 was walking at 8 months and that was really tough with a naughty toddler too!! At least dd1 is now calming down and not as naughty just got number 2's mischief and tantrums to deal with now lol. 
Mmmmm not sure if my opk was a false alarm!! I usually ovulate cd 17. Today is cd15 and although the lines were the same, it usually gets darker than the test line but instead it's got lighter, and no ovulation pains!! Mmmmm will keep testing to see if it goes back up again. Glad I'm not ttc otherwise this would drive me mad ha ha.


----------



## Excalibur

Addy - Happy belated birthday for yesterday, hope you had a great day :D 

How late are you? :test:

ljo - You're welcome :D It really is a shame to know that we are letting our poor eggs go to waste :(

Joanna - Keeping my fingers crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## capegirl7

I had everytime I know I'm ovulating! DH and I decided we are starting to try in August! Hopefully it comes soon :)


----------



## Excalibur

August isn't too far away :winkwink:


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hi guys,

Can I join you? We are hoping to start in August/September time. We have our last big holiday booked for the end of July to Cuba and then away we go. The coolest thing is, if my periods stay regular I thnk I should be ovulating at some point over those 2 weeks :)
I have been on this forum for a while so have already been waiting a couple of years so Aug/Sept doesn't really feel that far away.

I am also in the process of losing a lot of weight by doing the Cambridge diet. I have already lost 2 stone so another 5 to go before I will be at my ideal weight. I know I will still be classed as overweight but compared to what I am now it will be so much healthier. 

I am starting to get really excited about ttc as I am now 31 so we really need to get moving before I get too old. 

I would love to buddy up with people that are in the same boat as me. I mean as though my OH doesn't mind talking about babies now, I think he still feels that it is miles away. 

Speak soon x x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hello ladies. I haven't been logged in for awhile... wedding planning is pretty time consuming! I so wish it was closer to september! It seems the only time we BD we are right in my ovulation window! I'm so paranoid that i'll somehow get pregnant before the wedding!!


----------



## addy1

Well AF finally showed up! (Day 36!!) I was really starting to worry!! :haha:

My DH reminded me though that maybe stopping breastfeeding had something to do with it....which I googled. Got mixed reviews as to whether or not it can delay your AF when you quit b'feeding. Who knows:shrug:!!

I am happy though, right now is just not the right time! (Although it would have been wonderful too!!)


----------



## Excalibur

Bec - Welcome :hi: 

Addy - Yay for AF arriving :)


----------



## ljo1984

I'm not even ttc but I'm still mega confused!! So I posted an opk on fri morning which I thought was positive, but he took another two at lunch and late afternoon and they were totally neg so thought my body is trying it'll happen Sunday cd17 which is normal for me. Saturday totally neg. now all day yesterday and this morning I've had a test line as dark as the control (not darker though like I usually get) AND I've had zero other symptoms like ovulation pain, ewcm, I normally get a spot or two on my chin!! 
I really hope my body sorts itself cause this will mega stress me out when ttc lol. Although I'll be using my clearblue fertility monitor so that will pinpoint it more accurately. But still! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ljo - I'm also confused by my cycles right now too. Last cycle was 32 days and I used to be 29. I have been charting this month and so I am watching for ovulation and my CM. Right now CM doesn't look fertile and no sign of O on my chart. I'm glad I've decided to chart ahead of time so I have some idea of my cycle when TTC time comes. It's just confusing right now I guess.


----------



## ljo1984

Well I went shopping and when I went to the loo when I got back I had ewcm so took an opk (my last one!! Nooooo!) and it might be very slightly darker! We'll see if I get ovulation pains! Yeh I'm hoping for my body to sort itself! I'm still BF and Freya's been wanting to feed loads more recently for comfort cause she's being poorly maybe that's altering my hormones slightly delaying things! I don't know!!


----------



## addy1

I'm confused by my cycles as well. I think I am going to order some ovulation tests, so see if there is a pattern. I want to be prepared for November!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Addy - Happy 1st birthday to your little girl! :cake:


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm joining :) october is our date :) or any time after so bubba is born post graduating from my degree :) haha roll on september implant out and ntnp from then :)


----------



## addy1

Thanks Ex!! Can't believe she is one! I must have cried 10 times yesterday! So hard to reflect on the past year without tearing up! What a great year it has been!! Children are such a blessing!!


----------



## Excalibur

Addy - You're more than welcome :D Time flies when you're having fun! They grow up so quick! I can't believe Tyler is 3 month already! :shock: Aww bless you hun :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yes time does fly when you are having fun. It's so weird to think soon I will be planning Gavin's 1 year birthday party. Time is going to go by so fast, especially when Spring/Summer comes...than I can actually enjoy outside for about 5 months. :)


----------



## addy1

I know! Time does fly by! My dd will soon be turning 4! So hard to believe! I love seeing them grow and watching them become little people!! But it is also emotional to think of them as such wee little babies! 

It is always so exciting to plan and think abou the next little one! Will be nice to have a newborn again!!


----------



## ladybrixton

Hi ladies,

Been absent for a while - I keep dropping in and out of this thread, hope you don't mind :) My life is crazy at the moment with work, just having moved house and my son's first birthday. I feel like I never have time to write anymore. 

Addy happy birthday for your little one! My baby boy turned one on Saturday and it was an emotions day. I love that he is getting older, but now I see newborns everywhere and pine for a snuggly little bundle that you can cuddle for ages. Not one that likes to give you a hug when you get home from work and then wriggles till you put him down so he can chase the cat!

This year is well and truly flying! It'll be autumn before we know it. And I agree Kittey, it'll be so nice when we can go outside. We had a first taste of spring here today and I was in such a happier mood because of it. I'd love to take my son to the park at the weekend's and enjoy our new garden (!!!) even though it's tiny. Barbecues, paddling pool, sunbathing, ah! I am so excited.

Has anyone come up with any new ways to cope with the broodiness?

Che x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

A busy day today, just wanted to say that it's my son's 1st birthday today! Hope the rest of you are doing well, sorry but I haven't had chance to catch up on the thread.


----------



## ljo1984

Happy first birthdays to all the babies lol bit of an influx! Xx


----------



## capegirl7

I keep tearing up thinking of my girls first birthday in a few weeks! Bittersweet!


----------



## Kallie3000

Lately my way to not be broody is to work 12+ hours a day, 6 or 7 days a week... I don't recommend it, but it does work, ha ha!


----------



## ladybrixton

I agree Kallie, work does rather take my mind off things too. Work is very stressful at the moment though and I would far rather be home with my son, even if it meant thinking about the new baby 24/7. 

Che x


----------



## BabyBabbler

edit: I totally posted in the wrong place :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Joanna - Happy 1st birthday to your little one! :cake:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks ladies for my LO's birthday wishes. We didn't do much on his day because DH was working but I did make pancakes and give him some presents. We have family coming on Sunday for his actual birthday party, should be a lot of fun... His first piece of chocolate cake will be hilarious I bet lol. 

As for me, still broody, but I've luckily got the planning of the party to keep me busy lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## addy1

Happy B-day to your little one Joanna! :cake:

I am going back to work on Monday! Can't believe my maternity leave is over:cry: Will be such an adjustment going back to work! Once I get into a routine, everything will be fine though!

I'm okay with November taking its time getting here....this will be my last baby, and I want to make this time last!!


----------



## Kallie3000

ladybrixton said:


> I agree Kallie, work does rather take my mind off things too. Work is very stressful at the moment though and I would far rather be home with my son, even if it meant thinking about the new baby 24/7.
> 
> Che x

I agree!!! Bring on the SAHM time!! I'm pretty sure once I have one, it'll be really hard to go back to work and Ill just want to think about babies all the time. I'm guessing I will want to only work part-time or something - couldn't do crazy hours or traveling like I do now!
It has been interesting reading posts by moms who are WTT: I thought having one would 'get it out of your system', but moms want more babies just as much as I want my first one!


----------



## ladybrixton

Kallie3000 said:


> ladybrixton said:
> 
> 
> I agree Kallie, work does rather take my mind off things too. Work is very stressful at the moment though and I would far rather be home with my son, even if it meant thinking about the new baby 24/7.
> 
> Che x
> 
> I agree!!! Bring on the SAHM time!! I'm pretty sure once I have one, it'll be really hard to go back to work and Ill just want to think about babies all the time. I'm guessing I will want to only work part-time or something - couldn't do crazy hours or traveling like I do now!
> It has been interesting reading posts by moms who are WTT: I thought having one would 'get it out of your system', but moms want more babies just as much as I want my first one!Click to expand...

I think having my son has made me want the next one even more (and I was broody from age 16!). I know how amazing it is to be pregnant, give birth, be someone's mummy. I know how much love I feel for my son and how I can't wait to expand my heart even more with another little one. I also feel that now I've got started, I want to get my 'baby making' years over with as it has taken a huge toll on my body and I am impatient to get my body back for good so I can tone up again and have some brainpower back (lack of sleep, breastfeeding and apparently the effect of pregnancy and birth can last for years!!). I too thought I would be less broody with a baby, but I haven't found so!

x


----------



## ladybrixton

Oh and happy birthday to your son Joanna! Have fun at the party. x


----------



## addy1

I agree! One baby makes you want more!! (In most cases!) As soon as I have one, I want another one!


----------



## twilightgeek

its so amazing that having one makes you want even more makes me wonder how people can have just one child... i know sometimes its not possible and the first was a miracle and all that but what about the mums who just choose to have one? i'm broody as hell and have been since i got with my oh in jan 2012 and just dont understand how you could only want one! i want an army! lol


----------



## ljo1984

Lol ladybrixton you sound like me!! For as long as I can remember right back to bring a teen I've been broody and couldn't wait to be a mum! I went to uni to do nursing so had a decent job to buy everything my future babies would want and need but I'm not career driven at all, I won't be climbing any ladders, it's a job that brings in a decent wage. I'm not a nurse, I'm a mum!! That's my priority, my real job and purpose in life and I was always going to be right from when I was younger. And that's why I want more! Getting a bit deep there lol. X


----------



## theraphosidae

Haven't posted here in a while! I was out of town, just got caught up on everyone's posts.

First off, happy birthday to all the babies turning 1! How exciting. I'm still in denial about Callum's first birthday. 

I watched the movie Friends with Kids the other day and when she's holding the little baby after having them I got soooo broody and wanted to TTC right then! haha...must be patient...must be patient.


----------



## Kallie3000

I'd love to have like, four kids. I NEVER EVER used to think that, but my sister in law has three boys, and they are the sweetest most awesome kids in the whole world and take care if each other, and are just super. I would want either two or four, not three, though, because I know a ton of middle kids who hated it. Four kids reminds me of kids in books I used to read who'd go off on adventures :) 

Ooh ooh, or two kids then an age gap, then a set of twins. That would be wicked!!


----------



## twilightgeek

theraphosidae :) we have the same ttc date ^_^


----------



## theraphosidae

twilightgeek said:


> theraphosidae :) we have the same ttc date ^_^

It's coming up fast! I think I'm finally getting AF back so I'll be able to track finally. Hopefully it's not just a false alarm. Are you taking prenatals yet? I was planning on starting in July.


----------



## ladybrixton

ljo1984 said:


> Lol ladybrixton you sound like me!! For as long as I can remember right back to bring a teen I've been broody and couldn't wait to be a mum! I went to uni to do nursing so had a decent job to buy everything my future babies would want and need but I'm not career driven at all, I won't be climbing any ladders, it's a job that brings in a decent wage. I'm not a nurse, I'm a mum!! That's my priority, my real job and purpose in life and I was always going to be right from when I was younger. And that's why I want more! Getting a bit deep there lol. X

I totally understand what you mean. I too wanted to go to uni, get a job and then focus on kids - I also wanted to experience life as an independent adult before others became dependent on me. I too am not too career oriented. I'm a teacher and though I want to climb the ladder at school and become the head of a subject and move my way up on to the upper pay scales (because I know I work hard enough for them already!); but I don't ant to be a head teacher or even a deputy. I don't care that much about career. Family is more important to me and after the next I'm going to go part time for a few years so I can be home with my family more than I'm away from them.



Kallie3000 said:


> I'd love to have like, four kids. I NEVER EVER used to think that, but my sister in law has three boys, and they are the sweetest most awesome kids in the whole world and take care if each other, and are just super. I would want either two or four, not three, though, because I know a ton of middle kids who hated it. Four kids reminds me of kids in books I used to read who'd go off on adventures :)
> 
> Ooh ooh, or two kids then an age gap, then a set of twins. That would be wicked!!

I (secretly) would want four, but will settle for three as my husband only wanted two and I wouldn't even try and encourage him to have four as I don't think that would be fair. I'm from a family of three and we all got on very well. My middle brother would try and play the 'middle child' card, but in truth, he was spoiled for being the middle child as my mum didn't want him to have any issues. He bears no grudge now, we're all very close. I couldn't settle for two, I need at least three :) the more babies the better.

x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I want 4 or 5 depending on how everything goes. :) I love my baby, and I can't wait to have more. If it were up to me, we would definitely start trying now, but I know it's a little too early yet. I just worry about what is going to happen once I get off the Nuva Ring, but I guess I don't want to get myself worked up too much right now...whatever happens, happens. 

I figure it took us a year in a half to get my little peanut, so whatever is meant to be...I truly believe in.


----------



## ljo1984

ladybrixton said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Lol ladybrixton you sound like me!! For as long as I can remember right back to bring a teen I've been broody and couldn't wait to be a mum! I went to uni to do nursing so had a decent job to buy everything my future babies would want and need but I'm not career driven at all, I won't be climbing any ladders, it's a job that brings in a decent wage. I'm not a nurse, I'm a mum!! That's my priority, my real job and purpose in life and I was always going to be right from when I was younger. And that's why I want more! Getting a bit deep there lol. X
> 
> I totally understand what you mean. I too wanted to go to uni, get a job and then focus on kids - I also wanted to experience life as an independent adult before others became dependent on me. I too am not too career oriented. I'm a teacher and though I want to climb the ladder at school and become the head of a subject and move my way up on to the upper pay scales (because I know I work hard enough for them already!); but I don't ant to be a head teacher or even a deputy. I don't care that much about career. Family is more important to me and after the next I'm going to go part time for a few years so I can be home with my family more than I'm away from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to have like, four kids. I NEVER EVER used to think that, but my sister in law has three boys, and they are the sweetest most awesome kids in the whole world and take care if each other, and are just super. I would want either two or four, not three, though, because I know a ton of middle kids who hated it. Four kids reminds me of kids in books I used to read who'd go off on adventures :)
> 
> Ooh ooh, or two kids then an age gap, then a set of twins. That would be wicked!!Click to expand...
> 
> I (secretly) would want four, but will settle for three as my husband only wanted two and I wouldn't even try and encourage him to have four as I don't think that would be fair. I'm from a family of three and we all got on very well. My middle brother would try and play the 'middle child' card, but in truth, he was spoiled for being the middle child as my mum didn't want him to have any issues. He bears no grudge now, we're all very close. I couldn't settle for two, I need at least three :) the more babies the better.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oh both my SIL's are teachers! Ones just on maternity leave her boy is 5 week and my other one is due her second in may!! Lol. It is alot of hard work the hours you have to put in in your own time! But I know what you mean about paid more for coordinating a subject, my brothers wife does it with PE. With nursing you get yearly increments so this November I will get my last one :-( as will then be at the top of the band scale! But I'm not wanting to be a ward sister, it's stressful enough watching my mangers getting stressed lol. X


----------



## twilightgeek

theraphosidae i was gonna start them in june/july too just hope when i do get a bfp this time its a big fat sticky one! :) which it will be positive thinking and all that :) it is coming up super fast :) you on any kind of bc or anything? i'm getting implant out at beginning of september but really wanna get it out sooner :( its messing my af up so much :/


----------



## theraphosidae

twilightgeek said:


> theraphosidae i was gonna start them in june/july too just hope when i do get a bfp this time its a big fat sticky one! :) which it will be positive thinking and all that :) it is coming up super fast :) you on any kind of bc or anything? i'm getting implant out at beginning of september but really wanna get it out sooner :( its messing my af up so much :/

I was going to go on the mini-pill but I'm worried it will negatively affect my milk supply. I also know a bunch of women who got pregnant on it, so we're just going to use condoms until October. That way I don't have to worry about coming off the pill in time and all that. I thought I was getting my first AF since Callum was born, but I think it was a false alarm.


----------



## Excalibur

We want two babies, a boy which we already have and a girl, the perfect little family, I said though that if we got pregnant with a 3rd, then we will have to have a 4th as I don't like odd numbers! :haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

Excalibur said:


> We want two babies, a boy which we already have and a girl, the perfect little family, I said though that if we got pregnant with a 3rd, then we will have to have a 4th as I don't like odd numbers! :haha:

I agree! 2 or 4!


----------



## twilightgeek

theraphosidae the witch'll come back soon i'm sure :) sighh i cant use condoms >.< they make me itch inside and out! eurgh makes me cringe thinking about them sighh i probably wont be back to normal by my ttc date from the implant but then again last time i had one i bled for 6 months straight then ten mins after they took it out it miraculously stopped dont even know why i got another one put in after mc but hey :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We are just using condoms and its so hard for me to not just say screw protection haha, especially since DH is fine starting TTCing anytime. I'm trying my best not to think too much about babies as it gets me very broody haha. I took DS to his check up today and he had 3 needles :( Poor thing screamed, made me want to cry! He was fine after he calmed down and his needles didn't seem to bother him today thankfully. 

As for having more then 2 children, I am not too sure. Right now I think having a third would be nice but I may change my mind after 2 haha. It's so nice to be able to talk to you guys as I know I can say what's on my mind (TTC wise), that my friends and family just don't understand.


----------



## theraphosidae

AF is back!! :happydance:

I can finally start tracking! I'm so excited, it feels like a real step towards TTC. I know the first few periods can be wonky so I'm not expecting it to last long but at least it's something.


----------



## addy1

Joanna, my little girl goes for her needles soon as well! I hate that she has to get three! My four year old also needs to get one...going to be a rough day!

Theraphosidae, glad AF came back! Mine came back pretty regular right from the start! Maybe you will be lucky as well!

As for # of babies...I have always wanted three! I don't buy into the whole "middle child" thing...I was one myself! Had no issues:)


----------



## theraphosidae

Just realized I never answered the number of kids question! I wanted 2 before I had Callum but now I want 3. I can't imagine going through all this only once more. 2 boys and a girl if I could choose.


----------



## caleblake

hello ladies :hi: 

Just creeping in at the back here. looking to start ttc #3 in october this year. I have 2 wonderful little men, Caleb whos 3 in May and Blake whos 2 in september. Looking forward to chatting and maybe even seeing a few familiar faces :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am starting the Nuva Ring on April 1st. We are going on that until December 1st, than TTC in December. Our honeymoon to Florida is in January...so it would be nice to get a BFP than but we are really in no hurry to have another child. <3 

We are just going to go with the flow and see what happens. The only thing I will do is temp starting in December, but my doctor said I don't need to go off the Nuva Ring early..it just means that there is a greater chance of having multiples (we have a chance anyways) plus Kyle is not to keen on using condoms, we were going to just use condoms..but we had a few oopsie :sex: last month, and I was scared "crapless" of being pregnant.


----------



## ladybrixton

What is the Nuva Ring? Is it a coil of some sorts? I've never heard of it. I'm on the Mini-Pill as I'm still breastfeeding. I hate it so much as I have to remember to take it at the same time each day - there have been a few times where I've forgotten it till later and I always panic. There's also the fact that my periods aren't back yet post-birth and so I feel the extra hormones I'm taking are pointless until my periods return. 

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with identical triplet girls. It was very lifelike. Wow! Can you imagine three babies all at once? I think it would be the biggest blessing, but also the hardest thing you could ever do.... well, except four babies of course... or five, or six!! Yikes.

x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I don't know if i would necessarily call it a coil, but it's a ring that you put in for 3 weeks, and take out for 1 week...during that 1 week you should get your period. April 1st will be my first time using it, as my doctor hopes that it will regulate my cycles, they have always been irregular, but all my blood tests came back normal. 

I have heard nothing but good things about it. My hubby's cousins wife uses it, and she had horrible irregular cycles, now they are right on key..and she is pregnant with her 4th baby (5th pregnancy). So at least I have someone who has had experience with it.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

It is nice because I don't need to take a pill every day.


----------



## ljo1984

That sounds really good! Wonder if there in the uk!! I'm surer saw something about them on this morning (a programme on here every weekday morning) a year or two back.


----------



## raisin

Hi!

Can I join you guys? I'm WTT in December 2013.

My DS Thomas is 2 in June. I had a very difficult pregnancy with him so I wanted to wait for a bit before #2. That works out great for us financially too because Thomas will be school age when I need to go back to work after #2 (can't afford 2 in nursery at the same time!). 

I am so nervous about pregnancy but definitely want another LO.

Also need to loose a little more weight before December. Am doing Slimming World and already lost nearly 1 stone. My target is 2 stone by December so I should be ok if I keep it up.

Is everyone else in a similar situation to me?


----------



## theraphosidae

raisin, not really in a similar situation but noticed you're dealing with CMPI. Callum has it as well as a soy intolerance. Has Thomas grown out of it/is he expected to grow out of it? It's tough!


----------



## raisin

theraphosidae said:


> raisin, not really in a similar situation but noticed you're dealing with CMPI. Callum has it as well as a soy intolerance. Has Thomas grown out of it/is he expected to grow out of it? It's tough!

Sorry to hear you are also dealing with CMPA. It really is tough! We found out at 10 weeks that Thomas had milk protein allergy and were advised also not to give him soya. A few weeks ago we went through a process of reintroducing milk to his diet but he got his symptoms again so we had to stop. He is expected to grow out of it, hopefully by the age of 2, and if not then by the age of 7 or 8. Fingers crossed. How is Callum with it? Thomas gets eczema and upset belly. 

The worst bit for me was the 15 months I breastfed and so I had to be on a dairy free diet too. No chocolate and cakes was a killer, ha ha :haha:


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum gets bad eczema as well, and projectile vomits. I'm also breastfeeding so having to cut both dairy and soy out of my diet has been so hard. I have good days and then there are other days I just want to stuff my face with pizza and chocolate. I'm hoping he grows out of it sooner rather than later. I hope your little guy does too! What have you been giving him as a substitute? I was thinking coconut milk...I was going to talk to the ped about it at his next appt.


----------



## Excalibur

theraphosidae - Yay for AF returning :happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## theraphosidae

In regards to AF, I only bled for a day, so I don't know whether to consider that AF or not. And it wasn't even a lot of blood, just a bit of spotting.

Ugh.


----------



## addy1

Your body my just need a bit more time to regulate itself. I recently stopped b'feeding and it made my AF late...these darn hormones really mess with us!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hope you ladies get regular AF's soon, it's awful not knowing where we are in our cycles :growlmad:


----------



## raisin

theraphosidae said:


> Callum gets bad eczema as well, and projectile vomits. I'm also breastfeeding so having to cut both dairy and soy out of my diet has been so hard. I have good days and then there are other days I just want to stuff my face with pizza and chocolate. I'm hoping he grows out of it sooner rather than later. I hope your little guy does too! What have you been giving him as a substitute? I was thinking coconut milk...I was going to talk to the ped about it at his next appt.

I remember what it was like dying for pizza and chocolate! You are doing so well and at least you know it's only for a limited time. :thumbup:

Thomas has rice milk, just a little cup in the morning and before bed he has a bottle of formula (nutramigen). For myself though I used to have oat milk, rice milk, and almond milk. The oat milk is delicious if you put cocoa powder and sugar in it and heat it up to make a hot chocolate. :dance:


----------



## Sarah lo

raisin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I join you guys? I'm WTT in December 2013.
> 
> My DS Thomas is 2 in June. I had a very difficult pregnancy with him so I wanted to wait for a bit before #2. That works out great for us financially too because Thomas will be school age when I need to go back to work after #2 (can't afford 2 in nursery at the same time!).
> 
> I am so nervous about pregnancy but definitely want another LO.
> 
> Also need to loose a little more weight before December. Am doing Slimming World and already lost nearly 1 stone. My target is 2 stone by December so I should be ok if I keep it up.
> 
> Is everyone else in a similar situation to me?

Hi guys, please can I re-join? I joined back when this thread first started then forgot it was here :) 

Hi raisin, I'm in a really similar situation. Olivia is 2 in august and I'm WTT in September/October. I had an easy pregnancy but a nightmare first year with my LO, battling colic, CMPI, separation anxiety, wonder weeks and general grumpiness that basically lasted from the day she was born till around when she turned 1! :haha: 

So its a mixture of us only just beginning to feel capable of taking on a second LO; and like you, wanting #1 to be just starting school when my maternity leave finishes that has us WTT.

I'm also losing the last of my baby weight. I put on 3 stone in pregnancy (cos isn't everything just SO much yummier when you're pregnant?!) I've just got another 8lbs to go now. I've been using my fitness pal to lose the weight. I'm going to try my very best not to gain so much weight next time as its been a nightmare trying to lose it all!


----------



## addy1

Has been pretty quiet around here lately! How is everyone doing??

Just got an order of ovulation strips...going to start tracking a bit better in the next few months. October is still a ways off, but I am just getting so excited! So many people are pregnant around me, and I am getting very anxious to TTC!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

addy1 said:


> Has been pretty quiet around here lately! How is everyone doing??
> 
> Just got an order of ovulation strips...going to start tracking a bit better in the next few months. October is still a ways off, but I am just getting so excited! So many people are pregnant around me, and I am getting very anxious to TTC!

Everything good here! I'm busy wedding planning and working two jobs. It's hard to believe that there are only 5 more AF's until we are trying! It seems so far way, yet it seems close and it's a little scary! (i'll be a first time mom!)


----------



## addy1

It's funny because I will be a 3rd time mom and I am just as excited as I was with my 1st :)

Each baby just brings so much joy! Can't wait to see if we will have one more little girl, or add a boy to the mix!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am still here. It's been crazy busy here...I never have time to do any housework, since Gavin goes to baby groups Wednesday, Thursdays, and Fridays...but I have just been trying to spend as much time with hubby as I can. <3


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies, it has been quiet in here recently. I have five more afs to go and the wait feels like its taking agessss! I cant wait to give my little girl a little bro/sis, doesnt help when she asks all by herself:cloud9: x


----------



## angiepie

I'm here but super busy working 11 hour days. :( But saving so much money for our future. :)

Just finished AF a few days ago, and only 7 or 8 left (if they come monthly- hopefully!) til TTC. It's so soon when I look at it like that. Only 8 weeks til I start on prenatals. :shock: :D:D

We've decided to take a weekend babymoon to one of our favourite camping spots, where we will stay in a cottage by the caves. We've never stayed in the cottage and it's on the other side of the area to the campground, so no one will hear my extremely loud and frequent BDing. ;);)


----------



## theraphosidae

I'm still here! I have a crawling baby now so most of my time is spent keeping him from the dog food :haha:

Less than 6 months left! Yay!

A friend of mine who is only a year older than me just announced on FB that she is pregnant with her third child...her second just turned one in March! I'm so jealous, I want to be pregnant! She was BFing too and never got a period so that gives me hope if the witch never appears before October.


----------



## ljo1984

AF has arrived, 4 more to go till ttc!! That's nothing  eeeeeeek I'm so so excited!


----------



## theraphosidae

It definitely makes it seem like less time if you count it in AF's haha. 4 months sounds way longer than 4 more AF's. That seems like nothing.

Also, I think that when we start moving over to TTC we should make a thread over there for all of us in this group so we can all keep each other updated!


----------



## addy1

That would be nice! Will be neat to see all the WTT statuses turn to BFP's! 

I really wish we could try now, but will just have to be patient. If we wait until October, it will work out so much better with work. (Although an oopsie would not be the worst thing:winkwink:)


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm really really tempted just to try now :( but would mean a dec/jan baby :( so wouldnt be the best considering i wont have finished everything at uni until this time next year :( sighh i just wanna try again :( on an upside my ttc date will probably moved to september instead of october ;)


----------



## theraphosidae

So I have a bit of a dilemma. Callum was conceived in Oct of 2011 (my birthday actually :haha:) and was born in July. Our plan is to TTC in October of this year but I'm worried about their birthdays being super close. I know it's likely I won't get pregnant the first time, but there is a chance I will. I don't really want to postpone it though. Ugh. haha

I guess we could start in September, but then there's the same problem of me not conceiving in Sept, but then conceiving in Oct.

What do you ladies think? Would you just stick with October and take your chances/not care if they had close birthdays, or would you postpone it to avoid that situation??


----------



## ladybrixton

ljo1984 said:


> AF has arrived, 4 more to go till ttc!! That's nothing  eeeeeeek I'm so so excited!

I like thinking like that too. My period just returned too and it's been horrid, painful and heavy. Only five more till we can start TTC! 

X


----------



## twilightgeek

i have no idea what i'd do totally up to you :) but i honestly wouldn't care if my kids had close birthdays :) so if i were you try when your ready or is more convenient :) sighh i wish i had answers to my stupid brain :( sososoooo want to ttc now :( even if i did have a jan baby i'd only have like 2/3 months left of uni :( sigh idk just super broody and hating my stupid implant so much i want to take it out myself right now!


----------



## ladybrixton

theraphosidae said:


> So I have a bit of a dilemma. Callum was conceived in Oct of 2011 (my birthday actually :haha:) and was born in July. Our plan is to TTC in October of this year but I'm worried about their birthdays being super close. I know it's likely I won't get pregnant the first time, but there is a chance I will. I don't really want to postpone it though. Ugh. haha
> 
> I guess we could start in September, but then there's the same problem of me not conceiving in Sept, but then conceiving in Oct.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Would you just stick with October and take your chances/not care if they had close birthdays, or would you postpone it to avoid that situation??

I'd stick with your original plan. As you say, it's unlikely you'll fall first time and if you do there are worse things than close birthdays :) the next baby might be born early or late too, so don't let that control your plans too much!

Now that my period has started it's pushed my date to middle October rather than November now. If my periods stay regular! 

X


----------



## Kallie3000

I keep thinking that I'll get my IUD out early, 'just to start charting', but I'm worried that subconsciously it is so that there's a chance Ill get pregnant early! I wish I could find out whether ill be really sick through my first trimester or not - if I knew I'd be fine, I'd start right away!


----------



## twilightgeek

:( i want to start now


----------



## Excalibur

AF arrived yesterday for me, 8 more to go! :D


----------



## ljo1984

Yep 4 AF's sounds soooooo much better that 4 month!! I was thinking earlier my god aug-sept is forever away! But 4 AF's sounds like nothing lol.


----------



## addy1

theraphosidae said:


> So I have a bit of a dilemma. Callum was conceived in Oct of 2011 (my birthday actually :haha:) and was born in July. Our plan is to TTC in October of this year but I'm worried about their birthdays being super close. I know it's likely I won't get pregnant the first time, but there is a chance I will. I don't really want to postpone it though. Ugh. haha
> 
> I guess we could start in September, but then there's the same problem of me not conceiving in Sept, but then conceiving in Oct.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Would you just stick with October and take your chances/not care if they had close birthdays, or would you postpone it to avoid that situation??

It's a valid concern! My girls b-days are quite close and it is a bit to plan two parties and buy gifts. (But in the same breath, they were born the same time of year, so my second daughter wore all the same clothes as my first because they matched seasons). 

I also fell pregnant first go with my second dd...so it is very possible:) Go with your gut!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I can't wait. Luckily I have 2 jobs, and wedding planning keeping me busy, but a baby is always in the back of my mind. I've been tracking my periods on an app on my phone.. for a while my ovlation date for september was RIGHT on our honeymoon, but now it's not until the week after we get back. I know it can change over the next 5 months, but I was excited about actually having a chance for a honeymoon baby!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I've been trying to avoid thinking about TTC so it's not so tempting. We've had a difficult week with a teething baby and it didn't help that AF had arrived and I get super bitchy. I'm not sure why I get like that but for about 3 days a month I just have no patience and I often get frustrated with handling this household on my own while DH is at work. No idea why, I guess it's just a serge in hormones but it always makes me realize that I'm not quite ready for another baby. DH works long hours and to have a newborn around and a 1 year old would be really hard. Does anyone else sometimes reconsider their TTC dates? We might move our TTC date back to September again but I think when we are ready we will know, just need to wait for the right time I guess.


----------



## twilightgeek

ive decided once and for all not to set a date for ttc :/ it was making me feel down and wanting to try more and more so as my ticker says when we both feel ready were going for it :) no matter what :)


----------



## theraphosidae

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I've been trying to avoid thinking about TTC so it's not so tempting. We've had a difficult week with a teething baby and it didn't help that AF had arrived and I get super bitchy. I'm not sure why I get like that but for about 3 days a month I just have no patience and I often get frustrated with handling this household on my own while DH is at work. No idea why, I guess it's just a serge in hormones but it always makes me realize that I'm not quite ready for another baby. DH works long hours and to have a newborn around and a 1 year old would be really hard. Does anyone else sometimes reconsider their TTC dates? We might move our TTC date back to September again but I think when we are ready we will know, just need to wait for the right time I guess.

I'm reconsidering our date to push it back a little. Mostly because we'll be moving to a more expensive place in November, and I kind of want to live there for a few months to see what it's like on us financially to make sure we can still afford it with me being on maternity leave. OH thinks we'll be fine, especially because we'll have my whole pregnancy to save up, but I think that's just his broodiness talking :haha:

I don't know yet, I'm still torn.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hey ladies, i'm back to having no idea what is going on. OH and I got in a big argument tonight and he pretty much told me that he doesn't want to have kids right after we get married. He first told me we could try 2/2013 and then said he wanted to be married. We are getting married on 9/6. He said we could try after that, and I even flat out asked him if he wanted to wait, and he said no. Now he's told me that he wants to pay off all his debt first and this huge list of things before we can try. I am GUTTED. This is never going to end. I have even been tapering off paxil for almost 6 months to prepare to get pregnant. Now that was totally pointless. I think soon i'm going to have to take a break from this website as it's just making things worse. I just have no idea what's going on in his brain!!!!


----------



## ladybrixton

Sorry to all you ladies who are up in the air over when you're going to start trying. For me having a set date sort of carries me through in terms of broodiness. I keep it at bay largely at the moment because it's still 6 months away, but the nearer I get the more excited and broody I will become.

x


----------



## capegirl7

Well ladies i guess dh convinced me and we are going to ntnp, I should get af next week then who knows :) dd was conceived on month 3. See you all in the pregnancy boards :) thanks for your support!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay Capgirl, that sounds exciting for you! Good luck, I hope you get pregnant when you want and are ready. DH and I are just going to wait and see right now. We will be waiting until at least June and when we get to June we will see how we feel. We got a bit bold the other day and didn't use protection:blush: ... Not that we are NTNP but a whoopsie would be fine with us if it happened lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Capegirl - Good luck :dust:


----------



## addy1

Good luck capegirl:)


----------



## addy1

Still waiting......lol.


----------



## theraphosidae

Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this group as much as I loved talking to all of you. I decided that I want to wait until the spring of 2014 to try. We're moving to a more expensive place in November and I want to get a feel of what finances are like for a few months so we can plan my maternity leave accordingly, save up what we need, etc. I don't want to be pregnant before we move and then be scrambling when I have to go on maternity leave. 

I was afraid to talk to OH about it because he really wanted to start trying in October, but he completely understands and agrees with me which is good. 

So good luck to all of you ladies, lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Excalibur

theraphosidae - I hope you will still stick around even though you are waiting until 2014, it's been lovely talking to you :D


----------



## addy1

Has anyone else moved up or pushed back their date? We are still thinking October. Only 4 more AF's!:haha:


----------



## Doodlebug28

Moved up to next month!!!!! Just decided today!


----------



## addy1

Awe, that's great! Wish I could as well, but need to wait for work reasons. Timing will be better in October. Good luck to you!


----------



## Doodlebug28

Thanks! We have been postponing bc we live in another country but we found out in 3 months we go home! YAY Good luck to you too!


----------



## ljo1984

Well I moved my dates forward last month to July!! But then changed my mind n put it back to sept! Although I don't think I'll worry about being totally careful from July so NTNP as such and active ttc from sept.


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to you ladies that are TTC or NTNP very soon! I'm going to class us as NTNP right now as we stopped using the pull out method, we were supposed to be waiting until December when Tyler turns 1 but..:blush:


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeeeek!!


----------



## Varenne

Please count me in because being VERY HOPEFUL I belong here! In reality it's more likely to be 2014, but I can kid myself for a bit longer, right?


----------



## Doodlebug28

Varenne said:


> Please count me in because being VERY HOPEFUL I belong here! In reality it's more likely to be 2014, but I can kid myself for a bit longer, right?


We technically were not suppose to be trying until October but he met our new niece and started to change his mind!! Stay hopeful because things change!! Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Varenne

Doodlebug28 said:


> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> Please count me in because being VERY HOPEFUL I belong here! In reality it's more likely to be 2014, but I can kid myself for a bit longer, right?
> 
> 
> We technically were not suppose to be trying until October but he met our new niece and started to change his mind!! Stay hopeful because things change!! Good Luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: I love attitudes like this! Thank you...I know as soon as my partner is in a happier work situation things could really speed up for us, and he's actively looking now, so who knows! Congrats on TTC earlier!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm not sure exactly what's going on with TTC. It was suppsoed to be September, but then OH and I got into a blow up about rushing but then he keeps saying stuff about trying for a baby.. So i'm assuming it will still be somewhere betweetn Sept-December.


----------



## Excalibur

:dust:


----------



## freckleonear

Can I join you all? I've been WTT indefinitely for the last couple of years, but DH and I have now agreed that we will start TTC in September/October. We already have a 5 year old and a 3 year old, and hoping to squeeze a baby into my summer university holidays!


----------



## Varenne

freckleonear said:


> hoping to squeeze a baby into my summer university holidays!

This is my ideal plan too! :thumbup: Mentioned it to my partner and he said "so October then?" I said yes. I've gone ahead and taken this to mean he may be on board to try in October! :D


----------



## Belle25

Can I join you ladies? 
*hopefully* starting TTC dec, things permitting! 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies :hi:


----------



## addy1

Yes welcome! Hope everyone is doing well! I am looking forward to summer holidays in a few weeks, which should help to pass the time!! October will be here before I know it!!


----------

